# Commonwealth Air Forces



## gekho (Jun 2, 2011)

Royal Australian Air Force

The RAAF is one of the oldest air forces of the world. In March 1914 the Australian Flying Corps was established. The first unit however was not formed until August 1914. During that month the Central Flying School saw the light of day at Point Cook and up until 1994 this was the principle aviation school of the RAAF. Many squadrons saw action in Europe during the First World War. Four squadrons were used to fight the Germans in Egypt (1sq and 2sq) and France (2sq after it's Egypt adventure, 3sq and 4sq). In 1919 all four units were disbanded again. On March 31st, 1921 the Australian Air Force was established as independent part of the Australian defence. In June of the same year King George V awarded the title "Royal" to this organisation and since than it is known as the Royal Australian Air Force. During these early days the (R)AAF had more aircraft on strength than personnel! The 151 officers and troops were able to utilize 157 aircraft. Reason for this was the large surplus of aircraft after the First World War. In 1923 the RAAF expanded further and started flight operations at RAAF Laverton and RAAF Richmond. 

The crisis during the 1930s resulted in slow growth of the RAAF. Little money was available to replace the mostly obsolete aircraft. When Japan attacked Pearl Harbour the RAAF consisted out of 21 squadrons operating a total of 246 aircraft. Of these only 164 could be called operational fighters or bombers and again, most of them were obsolete. As with the Americans and British fighting forces, the RAAF expanded enormously during the initial years of the Second World War. In 1945 the Air Force was at its largest with a staggering 5,000 aircraft in service. Even though the RAAF decreased in size after 1945, there was little room for rest. The men and women from Down Under were deployed during the Berlin crisis (1948-1949), Malaya civil wars (1950-1958), Korean war (1950-1953), Thai communist clashes (early '60s), Vietnam (1964-1972), the Gulf war (1990-1991) and more recently during Operation Iraqi Freedom (2002). During the last operation, 14 F/A-18A Hornets of 75 sq were deployed under coded-name Operation Falconer to Al Udeid, Qatar. Support was given by three C-130H/J's of 36/37 sqn and the B707 tanker aircraft. Two AP-3C Orions were also deployed. The AAAVN was involved with a couple of CH-47D Chinooks based at Azraq in Jordan while the RAN had a Sea King Mk50 helicopter at the LPA-51 HMAS Kanimbla.

Over the last couple of years the order of battle is quite stable. The only major change took place end 1989/early 1990 when all helicopters were transferred to the Australian Army Aviation Corps. To be able to defend Australia against foreign attacks the RAAF opened several so called bare bases. During the '90s the last one was opened along the northern coast. These bases consist out of a runway, taxi-ways and a limited number of shelters and buildings. Usually no aircraft can be found here except during exercises. On a regular basis the RAAF front line squadrons deploy to the bare bases for weapons training and war games.


----------



## gekho (Jun 2, 2011)

The F.2B two-seat fighter-reconnaissance aircraft differed from the F.2A in having a revised centre fuselage to provide improved pilot view, an enlarged fuel tank, increased ammunition capacity for the synchronised Vickers gun and a modified lower wing affording a small increase in gross area. New horizontal tail surfaces of greater span and increased aspect ratio were introduced, and after the first 150 F.2Bs had been delivered with the 190hp Rolls-Royce engine - by this time designated Falcon I - the 220hp Falcon II was adopted, this being succeeded in turn by the 275hp Falcon III which powered the majority of the F.2Bs built. F.2B deliveries began on 13 April 1917, and the success of this type led to the decision to re-equip all RFC fighter-reconnaissance squadrons with F.2Bs. Production continued, in the event, until September 1919, by which time a total number of 4,747 had been completed, 3,126 of these by the parent company. Of the final batch, 153 were delivered with the 200hp Sunbeam Arab engine and 18 with the 230hp Siddeley Puma. When the RAF was re-established on a peacetime footing, the F.2B was adopted as standard for the army co-operation role and reinstated in production for this task as the Mk II, others being refurbished to similar standards. Fifty structurally revised aircraft delivered in 1926 were designated as Mk Ills, all surviving aircraft of this mark being converted in 1928 as Mk IVs.


----------



## gekho (Jun 2, 2011)

The Avro 504 was a World War I biplane aircraft made by the Avro aircraft company and under licence by others. Production during the War totalled 8,970 and continued for almost 20 years, making it the most-produced aircraft of any kind that served in World War I, in any military capacity, during that conflict. Over 10,000 would be built from 1913 to the time production ended in 1932. First flown on 18 September 1913, powered by an 80 hp (60 kW) Gnome Monosoupape engine, the Avro 504 was a development of the earlier Avro 500, designed for training and private flying. It was a two-bay biplane of all-wooden construction, with a square-section fuselage.


----------



## gekho (Jun 2, 2011)

The third prototype of the S.E.5 flew at Farnborough on 12 January 1917 powered by a 200hp geared Hispano- Suiza 8B water-cooled eight-cylinder V-type engine, but otherwise similar to the 150hp-engined earlier prototypes. While production deliveries of the 200hp engine were awaited, airframe modifications were introduced in the light of early experience with the first production batch of S.E.5s. In particular, the wing rear spars were shortened at the tips to provide greater strength, this serving to blunt the previously raked tips and reduce overall span by 39.4cm. At the same time, lateral control was improved by shortening the levers on the ailerons. With a small Avro-type windscreen in place of the S.E.5's voluminous structure, a small fabric-covered head fairing behind the cockpit, the blunt wings and the standard Vickers + Lewis gun armament, the version with 200hp engine became the subject of large-scale production as the S.E.5a, starting with part of the second batch S.E.5s already ordered from the RAF. Two hundred more were built at Farnborough itself and, in addition, by the time the war came to an end in November 1918, some 5125 S.E.5a's had been built by five companies in less than 18 months: Austin (1,550), Bleriot Spad (560), Martinsyde (400), Vickers (2,215) and Wolseley (400). Production of the 200hp Hispano (in several sub-variants, and including licence-production by Wolseley as the W.4B Adder I, II and III) failed to keep pace with this prodigious output, and numerous operational difficulties with the engine enhanced the problem. Consequently, many S.E.5a's were fitted (without change of designation) with the 200hp direct-drive Wolseley W.4A Viper, a derivative of the French engine. At least six S.E.5a's were flown with the 200hp Sunbeam Arab I (geared) or Arab II (direct drive) water-cooled eight-cylinder engine in trials at Farnborough, and some production aircraft received high-compression versions of the French-built Hispano-Suiza engine, increasing maximum" output to 220hp. Twenty-two squadrons of the RFC and the US Air Service were flying the S.E.5a by the time of the Armistice, but this brought an end to planned largescale production by Curtiss in the US when only one of 1,000 on order had been completed (in addition to 56 assembled from British components). Service use continued on a small scale for only a short time after the end of the war, in Australia, Canada and South Africa as well as with the RAF.


----------



## gekho (Jun 2, 2011)

The Sopwith Camel was produced by Thomas Sopwith and his Sopwith Aviation Company in 1916. Designed by Herbert Smith, the Camel was the first British fighter to be equipped with two fixed synchronized forward Vickers machine guns. The Camel arrived on the Western Front in May, 1917 and went into action two months later. The aircraft quickly achieved a reputation as a deadly trench-strafer. With its fixed guns, pointing downwards though the floor of the fuselage, it could rake enemy troops with fire while flying fast and level above their trenches.

The Sopwith Camel was a difficult plane to fly, tending to spin out of control during tight turns, and caused the deaths of many young pilots during their training period. However, the Sopwith Camel, with its great agility and good rate of climb, made it a popular fighter plane with experienced and talented pilots. It has been claimed that the Sopwith Camel was responsible for shooting down 1,294 enemy planes during the war. The Admiralty ordered the Camel for the Royal Navy Air Service and they served on four carriers, 10 battleships and battlecruisers and 17 cruisers. Some Sopwith Camels had racks for four 25-pound bombs installed under the centre fuselage. These planes were used for ground-attack operations at were active at the battles of Passchendaele and Cambrai. After suffering heavy losses due to ground fire this strategy was abandoned. By November 1918 over 2,500 Sopwith Camels were being used in France and Belgium. A total of 5,140 were built but they were rarely used by the RAF after the end of the war.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2011)

Another excellent thread!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2011)

Sure is, and great, sharp pics too. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2011)

Good stuff! Looking forward to more.


----------



## gekho (Jun 3, 2011)

The Australian government had shown interest in the Beaufort, and following the visit of a British Air Mission in early 1939, it was decided that railway and industrial workshops could be adapted to produce these aircraft, resulting in the establishment of two final assembly plants (at Fishermen's Bend, Melbourne, and at Mascot, Sydney) with the production backing of railways workshops at Chullora, Islington and Newport. Twenty sets of airframe parts and the eighth Bristol built Beaufort Mk I (L4448, which became A9-1001) was imported for trials, but at an early stage the Australians decided they did not want the Taurus powerplant. Accordingly, they had obtained a licence from Pratt Whitney to build the Twin Wasp (already being licence built by the Commonwealth Aircraft Corporation in Australia), and these were to power all Australian-built Beauforts, which eventually totalled 700. As from May 1941, several notable long distance flights were carried out by this experimental prototype and all expectations were exceeded. The first DAP Beaufort was tested in August 1941, and was one of a batch of 180 ordered by the RAF for use in the Far East. 

Australian production began in 1940, the first Australian Beaufort Mk V making its initial flight in May 1941. Apart from the change in engines, these were generally similar to their British counterparts except for an increase in fin area to improve stability with the powerful Twin Wasp engine. In fact, engine and propeller changes accounted for most of the different variants produced by the Australian factories. These included the Beaufort V (50) and Beaufort VA (30), both with licence-built Twin Wasp S3C4-G engines; Beaufort VI (40 with Curtiss propellers) and Beaufort VII (60 with Hamilton propellers), all 100 being powered by imported SlC3-G Twin Wasps due to insufficient licence production; and the Beaufort VIII with licence-built S3C4-Gs. This last mark was the definitive production version, of which 520 were built, and had additional fuel tankage, Loran navigation system and variations in armament, with production ending in August 1944. Some 46 of the last production batch were subsequently converted to serve as unarmed transports; designated Beaufort IX, this variant had the dorsal turret removed and the resulting aperture faired in. The powerplant rating of all the Australian versions was 1,200 hp (895 kW). The Beaufort was used extensively by the Royal Australian Air Force in the Pacific theatre, serving from the summer of 1942 until the end of World War II.

The early trials of the Australian Beaufort V with Twin Wasp engines induced the Air Ministry to specify this powerplant for the next contract, and a prototype with these American engines was flown in November 1940. The first production Beaufort Mk II flew in September 1941, and by comparison with the Beaufort Mk I revealed much improved take-off performance. However, because of a shortage of Twin Wasps in the UK, only 164 production Mk IIs were built before Mk Is with improved Taurus XII engines were reintroduced on the line. In addition to the powerplant change, this version had structural strengthening, a changed gun turret, and ASV radar with Yagi aerials. When production of this version ended in 1944, well over 1,200 Beauforts had been built in Britain.


----------



## gekho (Jun 3, 2011)

The type was designed to meet RAAF Specification 3/38 for an ab initio training aircraft. It was a tandem seat fixed tailwheel-undercarriage monoplane aircraft with a fuselage of steel tube and fabric construction and wings and tail made of wood. Despite the simplicity of the design, construction of the first of two CA-2 prototypes, begun in October 1938, was not completed until September 1939 (this was partly because CAC was still building its factory during this time period). The first prototype flew for the first time on 19 September 1939 fitted with a Gipsy Major engine. The aircraft proved to be underpowered with this engine so the second prototype was fitted with a Gipsy Six prior to its first flight in early November the same year (the first prototype was subsequently also re-engined with a Gypsy Six). Although in-flight performance was improved, the heavier engine negated any benefits to take-off performance obtained from the increased power, so the decision was made to install a Warner Scarab radial engine driving a Hamilton two-bladed propeller. The two prototypes were fitted with Scarabs in mid-1940.

Several months passed before the RAAF committed to the type, partly because for a time it appeared that the organisation's training needs could be met with other types already being procured. However RAAF Specification 1/40 for the "Supply of [the] CAC Wackett..." was eventually issued in August 1940 and the Wackett entered production. The first CA-6 Wackett recorded its first flight on 6 February 1941 and entered service in March that year. Supplies of Hamilton propellers, which were being manufactured locally by de Havilland Australia, and the Scarab engines, were erratic during the first half of 1941. The propeller supply problem was not fully resolved until October of that year, so many unflyable aircraft accumulated at the CAC factory at Fisherman's Bend. However during this time the opportunity was taken to incorporate modifications to the thickness of the lower wing skins that in-service use had shown were required. Following the outbreak of the Pacific War production was increased to make way for the Boomerang and the last Wackett was delivered to the Royal Australian Air Force on 22 April 1942.

In the 1950s several aircraft were converted by Kingsford Smith Aviation Services Pty. Ltd. as agricultural aircraft, being re-named the KS-2 or KS-3 Cropmaster. The KS-2 had a hopper installed in the front cockpit; the single conversion was not a success so it was re-modified as the KS-3 with the hopper located in the rear cockpit. Four more Wacketts were converted to KS-3s and the type was further developed as the Yeoman Cropmaster.

The Wackett served primarily with No. 1 Wireless Air Gunnery School (WAGS) at Ballarat, Victoria; 1 Elementary Flying Training School at Tamworth, New South Wales; No. 2 WAGS at Parkes, New South Wales; No. 3 WAGS at Maryborough, Queensland and No. 5 Operational Training Unit at Tocumwal, New South Wales. It also served at several other Empire Air Training Scheme establishments in Australia. About one-third of the 200 aircraft were written-off during the type's service with the RAAF and after the end of World War II the remaining aircraft were withdrawn from use and sold to civilian individuals and organisations. About thirty aircraft were subsequently re-sold to the Netherlands East Indies Air Force and the survivors of these were transferred to the nascent Indonesian Air Force at independence, although it is thought that they did not see further use. Several dozen more were placed on the Australian civil register.

On 14 January 1962 James Knight commenced a flight from Ceduna, South Australia to Cook, South Australia in Wackett VH-BEC (ex-RAAF A3-139). He was never seen again. Over three years later, on 28 March 1965, VH-BEC was found by chance two hundred miles North of Cook. Knight had remained with the aircraft after it force-landed and inscribed a diary and his Last Will and Testament on the fuselage panels; the last diary entry was made on 20 January 1962. It was subsequently determined that the mount of the magnetic compass was loose and displayed headings that were 30 degrees in error. VH-BEC was recovered in 1977 and is now on display at the Central Australian Aviation Museum. Several other Wacketts and a KS-3 Cropmaster are in other museums and in private hands in Australia.


----------



## gekho (Jun 3, 2011)

Australia placed an order for 400 Vengeances as an emergency measure following the outbreak of war in the Pacific, which was met by a mixture of Lend Lease and diversions from the original British orders. While the first Vengeance was delivered to the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) in May 1942, the aircraft did not arrive in substantial numbers until April 1943. The RAAF's first Vengeance squadron, No. 12 Squadron flew its first operational mission against Selaru Island in the Dutch East Indies. Squadrons equipped with the Vengeance included Nos. 12, 21, 23, 24 and 25 Squadrons. Of these, all but 25 Squadron served briefly in the New Guinea campaign. Australian Vengeances flew their last operational sorties on 8 March 1944, as they were considered less efficient than fighter bombers, having a short range and requiring a long runway, and were withdrawn to allow more effective fighter bombers to move into the forward area.


----------



## gekho (Jun 3, 2011)

Following the outbreak of war with Japan, 51 Hurricane Mk IIs were sent in crates to Singapore, with 24 pilots, the nucleus of five squadrons. They arrived on 3 January 1942, by which time the Allied fighter squadrons in Singapore, flying Brewster Buffalos, had been overwhelmed in the Malayan campaign. The Imperial Japanese Army Air Force's fighter force, especially the Nakajima Ki-43, had been underestimated in its capability, numbers and the strategy of its commanders. Arriving by sea in crates, 51 Hurricanes were assembled in 48 hours and ready for testing. Twenty-one were ready for service within three days, thanks to the efforts of the 151st Maintenance unit. The Hurricanes suffered in performance. The crews equipped them with 12, rather than eight, machine guns. This made them slow to climb and unwieldy to manoeuvre, although they were more effective bomber killers.

The recently-arrived pilots were formed into 232 Squadron. In addition, 488(NZ) Squadron, a Buffalo squadron, converted to Hurricanes. On 18 January, the two squadrons formed the basis of 226 Group. 232 Squadron became operational on 20 January and suffered the first losses and victories for the Hurricane in East Asia. Between 27 and 30 January, another 48 Hurricanes (Mk IIA) arrived with the aircraft carrier HMS Indomitable, from which they flew to airfields code-named P1 and P2, near Palembang, Sumatra in the Dutch East Indies. Because of inadequate early warning systems, Japanese air raids were able to destroy 30 Hurricanes on the ground in Sumatra, most of them in one raid on 7 February. After Japanese landings in Singapore, on 10 February, the remnants of 232 and 488 Squadrons were withdrawn to Palembang. However, Japanese paratroopers began the invasion of Sumatra on 13 February. Hurricanes destroyed six Japanese transport ships on 14 February, but lost seven aircraft in the process. On 18 February, the remaining Allied aircraft and aircrews moved to Java. By this time, only 18 serviceable Hurricanes remained out of the original 99.

After Java was invaded, some of the pilots were evacuated by sea to Australia. One aircraft which had not been assembled, was transferred to the RAAF, becoming the only Hurricane to see service in Australia, with training and other non-combat units.


----------



## gekho (Jun 3, 2011)

The Royal Australian Air Force, the Royal Indian Air Force and the RAF also used Spitfires against Japanese forces in the Pacific theatre. The first Spitfires in the Far East were two photo-reconnaissance (PR IV) aircraft which operated from airfields in India from October 1942. In the far east they Spitfires found a worthy adversary in the A6M "Zero" long-range fighter that, like most Japanese fighters, excelled in manoeuvrability. To fight it Spitfire pilots had to adopt a "slash and run" policy and use their superior speed and diving superiority to fight, and avoid classic dogfights. Japanese air raids on Northern Australia hastened the formation in late 1942 of No. 1 Wing RAAF, comprising No. 54 Squadron RAF, No. 452 Squadron RAAF and No. 457 Squadron RAAF, under the command of Wing Commander Clive Caldwell, flying the Spitfire Vc(trop). The wing arrived at Darwin in February 1943, and saw constant action until September. The Mk Vc versions received by the RAAF proved unreliable and, initially at least, had a relatively high loss rate. This was due to several factors, including pilot inexperience, engine over-speed due to the loss of oil from the propeller speed reduction unit (a problem resolved by the use of a heavier grade of oil), and the practice of draining glycol coolant before shipment, resulting in internal corrosion of the Merlin engines.

Another factor in the initial high attrition rate was the relatively short endurance of the Spitfire: most of the sorties were, as a matter of course, flown over the wide expanse of ocean between Australia, New Guinea and Timor. Even when fitted with drop tanks the Spitfires could not afford to fly too far from base without the danger of running out of fuel over water. As a result, when an incoming raid was detected, the Spitfires were forced to climb as fast as possible in an attempt to get into a favourable position. In the prevailing hot, humid climate this meant that the Merlin engines were often overheating even before combat was joined. The Spitfires were fitted with the Vokes tropical filters which reduced performance: in an attempt to increase performance the filters on several Spitfires were removed and replaced by the standard non-tropicalised air intake and lower engine cowlings which had been manufactured by the base workshops. The experiment proved to be a failure and the Spitfires were quickly refitted with the tropical filters.

Many of the Australian and British airmen who flew in 1 Wing were experienced combat veterans, some of whom who had flown P-40s with the Desert Air Force in North Africa, while others had flown Spitfires over Europe. They were used to being able to outmanoeuvre opposing fighters and were shocked to discover that the Zeros they were now flying against were able to outmanoeuvre the Spitfire. Several Spitfires were lost before the pilots learned not to attempt to get into a turning dogfight with the agile Japanese fighters. In spite of these problems the Spitfires were reasonably successful and at times were able to catch the Mitsubishi Ki-46 reconnaissance aircraft which had hitherto flown fast enough and high enough to evade interception.

The first of 410 Spitfire Mk VIIIs started replacing the Mk Vcs from October 1943, although, in the event, they were to see very limited air-to-air combat. By mid-1943 the heavy losses imposed on the Japanese Navy in the Solomon Islands campaign and in New Guinea meant that the JNAF could not keep up its attacks on northern Australia. Other units equipped with the Spitfires in the South West Pacific Area included No. 79 Squadron RAAF, No. 85 Squadron RAAF, No. 548 Squadron RAF and No. 549 Squadron RAF.

Politics also played a part; the supreme commander of the South-West Pacific theatre Douglas MacArthur did not want Australians or any other non-Americans to share in his triumphant return to the Philippines. As a result of this, RAAF Spitfire Vs and VIIIs were increasingly used in the fighter-bomber role in mopping-up operations against the large pockets of Japanese forces still remaining in New Guinea, and some Australian based units did not get to see any combat at all. The Australian pilots regarded the situation as intolerable and saw this as a waste of effort and lives, especially as many of them were experienced and battle-hardened. By the end of the Pacific war No. 80 (Fighter) Wing was based on the Morotai Island in the Halmaheras Group assisting Australian ground troops in Borneo. It was here that the so-called Morotai Mutiny took place.


----------



## gekho (Jun 3, 2011)

Developed from the radial-engined P-36A Curtiss Mohawk, the XP-40 of 1938 was a similar fighter fitted with an Allison liquid-cooled in-line engine. The first production P-40s (P-40A, B and C) were supplied to the RAF as Tomahawks and were used by No 3 Squadron, RAAF, in the Middle East, where Wing Commander "Killer" Caldwell scored over 20 victories. The next version of this Curtiss fighter, the P-40D, became known as the Kittyhawk Mk I, and was followed by the P-40E (Mk IA), P-40F (Mk II), P-40K, M (Mk III) and the P-40N (Mk IV). In the US Army Air Force, the latter P-40 series were known as Warhawks. Early in 1942, the Japanese were threatening New Guinea, and great expectations centred around the operational debut of the RAAF's new, and only, fighter which hard-pressed troops were calling the "Never-hawk". 

Then in March 1942, when No 75 Squadron flew its Kittyhawks into operations over Port Moresby, the tide of battle began to turn. For most of the war years, the Kittyhawks of Nos 75, 76, 77, 78, 80, 82, 84 and 86 Squadrons bore the brunt of air warfare in the counter-air and fighter-bomber roles. Many famous RAAF fighter pilots were associated with Kittyhawks, including Squadron Leader "Bluey" Truscott who was killed in A29-150 on 28 March 1943. The 841 RAAF Kittyhawks included 163 P-40E, 42 P-40K, 90 P-40 M and 553 P-40N models. In addition, the RAAF ordered 67 Kittyhawks (C3-500/566) for No 120 (Dutch East Indies) Squadron. The Kittyhawk was retired from RAAF service in 1947.


----------



## A4K (Jun 3, 2011)

Great shots mate, including the 'Australian Spitfires'


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, had not idea that the P-47s were used. Excellent thread!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics. However, the RAAF did not use the P47. The pic shows P47Ds of 30 Squadron, *RAF*, when based in India. Note the two-tone blue SEAC roundels, instead of the RAAF blue/white roundels.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 5, 2011)

Yup, the closest the RAAF got to a Thunderbolt was the P-43. Nice thread Gekho


----------



## gekho (Jun 5, 2011)

The Avro York first flew on 5 July 1942, and was produced as a transport version of the Lancaster bomber, using the same power plants, undercarriage, mainplanes, and tail assembly. When production cased in April 1948, 253 Yorks had been build, including Mr (later Sir) Winston Churchill's 'Ascalon', LV633, which was used in war-time as a flying conference room.

Early in 1945 the RAAF accepted a VIP-equipped Avro York for the new Governor-General of Australia, HRH the Duke of Gloucester. The aircraft was flown from England to RAAF Base Fairbairn, Canberra, where it joined the Governor-General's Communication Flight in April 1945. Although the RAAF identification number A74 was allocated, the York retained the original serial MV140, but the RAF markings were exchanged for the contemporary RAAF blue and white roundels and flashes. In addition, the Governor-General's cipher, and the name 'Endeavour' (in honour of Captain Cook's ship) were painted near the cockpit on the highly-polished fuselage.

The York was used for long-range flights, including the Duke's tour of New Guinea, New Britain, and Bougainville Island. The flight was terminated on 5 July 1945 because of the death of the Prime Minister, the Rt Hon John Curtin. On two occasions, 20 September 1945 and 5 October 1945, 'Endeavour' was flown to Singapore to evacuate ex-POWs, and on the first return journey a record flight was established between Perth and Canberra. On 17 January 1947, 'Endeavour' departed from Mascot, arriving in England on 23 January 1947, where the aircraft was handed back to the Air Ministry.

According to my sources, one single York served with the RAAF. Is it true?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2011)

Did you remove the picture? I don't see it.


----------



## gekho (Jun 5, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Did you remove the picture? I don't see it.



Yep, I have replaced it with the australian spitfires.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice stuff! Always have really liked the Vengeance.


----------



## gekho (Jun 6, 2011)

When Japan entered the war, the Royal Australian Air Force was in desperate need of aircraft. At that time, its total strength amounted to only 175 front-line aircraft, most of which were obsolete. The fighter sector consisted of old-fashioned Brewster Buffaloes, which were clearly inadequate compared to their more modern and powerful adversaries. There was a great fear that the country would be invaded, and, faced with the fact that it was impossible for Australia's principal allies (Great Britain and the United States) to provide better equipment within a short space of time, the Australian aeronautical industry decided that it would build a combat plane capable of facing the emergency independently. This was the CA-12 Boomerang, a small, robust, and agile fighter that the Commonwealth Aircraft Corporation (CAC) designed and built within a very brief space of time and that gave invaluable service from 1943 onward, proving to be unbeatable in a tactical role.

The Boomerang, the only entirely Australian-designed aircraft to see combat during World War II, was created by Lawrence Wackett on the basis of experience acquired during the production on license of the North American NA-16/NA-26 (the multirole two-seater that gave rise to the prolific series of Texan-Harvard trainers in the United States), which was christened Wirraway. Clauses in the contract with North American also allowed for eventual modifications to the basic model, and, driven by the urgency of the situation, CAC's chief designer decided to develop the fighter using the basic structure of this aircraft as a starting point. This proved to be a wise choice, as well as benefiting from the advantages of using an airframe that had already been carefully tested, it meant that most of the existing production infrastructures could be employed. The program was launched on December 21, 1941, and the prototype took to the air on May 29 of the following year. It kept the Wirraway's wings, landing gear and tail fins. However, the rest of the fuselage was entirely new and had been improved to house the large and powerful Pratt Whitney Twin Wasp radial engine.

Tests revealed the CA-12 Boomerang to be basically without faults, easy to fly and very manoeuvrable, Production was launched immediately on the basis of an initial order for a first lot amounting to 150 aircraft placed in February 1942. These production series aircraft were delivered to the units from October 10 onward, and following an intensive period of preparation with the pilots, they were consigned to the combat units. On April 4, 1943, the first fighter unit (84th Squadron) was declared operative in New Guinea. Production of the initial series continued until June of the same year, and the Boomerang Mk I was followed by 95 aircraft belonging to the Mk II series, which were slightly modified and designated CA-13. The final series included 49 CA-19 Boomerang Mk IIs, with further improvements, and the last of these was delivered in February 1945. The total of 250 aircraft also included a single CA-14 built in order to improve the plane's performance at altitude. This aircraft was provided with a supercharged engine and had modified tail planes. However, it never went into production, because the availability of the greatly superior Spitfire Mk VIII made it unnecessary.

Despite its overall inferiority compared to the powerful and effective Japanese fighters, the Boomerang was used with particular intensity as an interceptor throughout 1943. Toward the end of the following year, the aircraft were gradually withdrawn from this role, following the arrival of the more effective British and American combat planes. The Boomerangs thus passed to the units cooperating with the army and were successfully employed as tactical support planes. They distinguished themselves in missions of this type up to the last day of the war.

Boomerangs entered service in October 1942 when the RAAF's No.2 Operational Training Unit at Mildura, Victoria, received its first aircraft. The Boomerang became operational with No. 84 Squadron, which was the first to receive the new fighters, in April 1943. Initial contact with Japanese bombers was made during the following month when No. 85 Squadron equipped with Boomerangs. Other squadrons followed, including Nos 4 and 5, where Boomerangs replaced Wirraways in the army co-operation role. As higher performance fighters became available, the Boomerangs were replaced, having proved to be extremely manoeuvrable, tough and blessed with a rapid rate of climb. They had acquitted themselves well in roles for which they were not designed and were remembered with affection by their pilots. Only one true Boomerang, a CA-12, survives in a museum.


----------



## gekho (Jun 6, 2011)

The Commonwealth Aircraft corporation Pty Ltd was formed in 1936 as the result of an Australian government scheme to establish an aircraft industry and make the country independent of outside suppliers. A number of wealthy industrial firms contributed to the financing of the company and, following a visit by an Air Board Technical Commission to the USA in 1936, negotiations were concluded for licence manufacture of the North American NA-26 two-seat general purpose monoplane and its Pratt Whitney Wasp engine. The NA-26 being an improved version of North Americans NA-16, with retractable tailwheel landing gear, the 600 hp (447 kW) Pratt Whitney R-1340 radial engine and equipment representative of contemporary operational aircraft. Tugan Aircraft Ltd was taken over by Commonwealth and its chief designer, Wing Commander Lawrence Wackett, became general manager of the new company. An initial order was placed by the RAAF for 40 NA-33s (North Americans new designation), as the licence-built version was designated. The manufacturer's designation was Commonwealth Aircraft CA-1, being the first Commonwealth aircraft, and the name Wirraway was chosen, which means "challenge" in the language of the aboriginals.

The first Australian built aircraft flew at Melbourne on 27 March 1939, and within four months the RAAF had accepted the first three aircraft. The outbreak of war in Europe led to increased orders for Wirraways. and the British government also financed the purchase of aircraft for the Empire Air Training Scheme in Australia. By June 1942 Commonwealth had built 620, and the type continued in limited production until the 755th and last aircraft was delivered in 1946. They replaced the Hawker Demon two-seater biplanes that were in service at the time. There were a number of Commonwealth designations for the Wirraway; these, together with the number built, were as follows: CA-1 (40), CA-3 (60), CA-5 (32), CA-7 (100), CA-8 (200), CA-9 (188) and CA-16 (135). The CA-10 was to have been a bomber version and the CA-10A a dive-bomber, but both were cancelled. The designation CA-20 was allocated to Wirraways converted for use by the Royal Australian Navy in the post-war training role. The top and bottom of the fuselage had light alloy metal panels, the sides had fabric. The basic construction of the fuselage was made of steel-tube with stringers and light alloy frames.

Wirraways saw service on convoy patrol work from Darwin, in Malaya, New Britain and New Guinea before being replaced by more warlike equipment, and by mid-1943 most front line Wirraway squadrons had re-equipped with CAC Boomerangs. As they were withdrawn from service almost 400 Wirraways were put into long-term storage. Eventually a number of these were used as the basis for the CA-28 Ceres agricultural aircraft.


----------



## gekho (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone knows what is the aircraft of the picture? It is suposed to be a Vought, but I am not sure...


----------



## gekho (Jun 6, 2011)

After the Second World War, the Firefly remained in front line service with the Fleet Air Arm until the mid 1950s The UK also supplied the aircraft to Canada, Australia, Denmark, Ethiopia, the Netherlands Naval Aviation Service, India and Thailand. The Royal Canadian Navy employed 65 Fireflies of the Mk AS 5 type onboard its own aircraft carriers between 1946 and 1954. It also had some Mk I Fireflies, and sold several additional examples of these to Ethiopia in the early 1950s.

British and Australian Fireflies carried out anti-shipping patrols and ground strikes off various aircraft carriers in the Korean War as well as serving in the ground-attack role in the Malayan Emergency. From September of 1951 until January 1952 Royal Australian Navy Fireflies, flying from the aircraft carrier HMAS Sydney, flew strike missions against the North Korean army invading South Korea. These missions were extremely demanding and hazardous, yet no Fireflies were lost to enemy action. Fireflies were to remain in service with the RAN until 1966, being converted for anti-submarine duties and finally, target towing duties. The Firefly's FAA front line career ended with the introduction of the Gannet. As an example, the Indian Navy acquired 10 aircraft in the mid-50s for target tug purposes.


----------



## gekho (Jun 6, 2011)

The Lancaster was the most famous and successful Royal Air Force (RAF) heavy bomber of World War II. The prototype first flew on 9 January 1941, and was the forerunner of 7,374 Lancasters. Bomb loads grew from 4,000 lb to the 22, 000 lb 'Grand Slam', and Lancasters dropped two-thirds of the total tonnage of all RAF bombs against Germany. RAAF Nos 460, 463 and 467 Squadrons, based in the UK, used RAF Lancasters, and many other Australians flew with RAF Lancaster squadrons, including the famous No 617 'Dambusters' Squadron.

European war demands restricted the use of the Lancaster to that theatre, but one Lancaster III, ED930, "Q for Queenie", arrived in Australia on 4 June 1943. Flown by Flight Lieutenant P. Isaacson, the bomber toured New Zealand and, with the serial A66-1, was then used for war bond drives and recruiting campaigns. In October 1944, it was allocated to DAP as a pattern aircraft for Australian Lancaster production, but Lincolns were built instead and A66-1 was eventually scrapped in 1948. A second Lancaster, a Mk I, W4783, "G for George" of RAAF No 460 Squadron arrived in Australia on 8 November 1944. Flown by Flight Lieutenant Hudson, it was demonstrated as A66-2 and, in 1950, was transferred to the Australian War Memorial, where it stands today with its original serial number, W4783. In April 1945, four Lancaster IIIs (PB974, PB992/994) were allocated to the RAAF for research, but this project was cancelled.


----------



## gekho (Jun 6, 2011)

In 1943 with the successful local production of Wirraway, Wackett and Tigermoth Trainers, as well as Beaufort, Beaufighter and Mosquito manufacturing well underway, the Australian Government sent a overseas mission to explore further types for local manufacture. That mission, with significant involvement by Sir Laurence Wackett, selected the Mustang as the next locally manufactured fighter and recommended the Lancaster for local manufacture if a heavy bomber was required, and later in May 1943 Lancaster III ED930 was sent out to Australia to act as the pattern aircraft, and in November 1943 the War Cabinet approved the manufacture of 50 Lancasters by the Beaufort Division of the Department of Aircraft Production (DAP).

At this same time development of the Lancaster design by Avro had lead to an intended "much improved" mark IV being developed, incorporating a new wing of greater span, a lengthened fuselage, greater fuel capacity and larger/more powerful merlin engines with four bladed propellers. The these changes along with the installation of a remote nose turret, angular bomb aimers panel transformed the design sufficiently from the Lancaster to result in a new name and the Avro type 694 Lincoln was created. With the war turning in the allies favour in Europe, the RAF turned its attention to entering the Pacific War and intended to create a dedicated "Tiger Force" consisting of the new Avro Lincoln Bomber, with its improved range and performance allowing the RAF to match the USAF's deployment of their new B-29 Bomber.

With this in mind Australia in February 1944 shifted its production intentions to the new Avro Design with the Department of Aircraft Production intended to produce its Lincolns as mark XXX, later to become mark 30 when arabic replaced roman numerals in British and Australian designations. The Mark 30 Lincoln was based on the Avro B2 Lincoln but with differing Merlin engines. In July 1945 the Lincoln programme was amended to include 61 Lincoln Bombers and 12 Avro Tudor airliners, (a pressurised airliner which shared the wing and engine design of the Lincoln) however despite creating a wooden mockup of the Tudor in 1948 the Tudor was dropped from Australian production plans and instead the order amended to 73 Lincoln Bombers.

The first 5 aircraft were assembled from imported Avro built B2 parts. The remainder were assembled from parts locally constructed at the DAP, now named Government Aircraft Factory (GAF) plant at Fishermens Bend Melbourne from extensive sub-contracting as had been the case for the DAP Beaufort and Beaufighters. The first Australian built GAF Mark 30 Lincoln flew on 12 March 1946 and the remainder were delivered between January 1947 and September 1953, with the last 12 aircraft being delivered as mark 31 Lincolns modified to perform maritime reconnaissance by fitting a 6 1/2 foot extension to the nose to accomodate a tactical navigator and three sonabuoy operators, and a further 7 existing mark 30 Lincolns were returned to the factory for similar modifications.

The Mark 30 Lincoln served as the RAAF's primary bomber with 1, 2 and 6 Squadrons forming 82 Wing in February 1948 equipped with Lincolns, replacing the wartime 4 engined Heavy Bomber, the Liberator. Number 1 Squadron was deployed to Singapore with RAF Lincolns in the Malayan Emergency and spent 8 years undertaking nearly 4000 sorties against communist terrorists. Number 2 and 6 Squadrons deployed their Lincolns in various duties including "Cloud Chasing" and testing support of the Maralinga Atom Bomb tests, before relinquishing their Lincolns for Australian made GAF Canberra Jet Bombers in December 1953, while 1 Squadron did not return to Australia and transfer to Canberra's until July 1958. The Mark 31 "Long Nose" Lincoln came into service in March 1955 with 10 and 11 Squadrons being so equipped, these aircraft were disposed of in 1961/1962 with the introduction of the Lockheed Neptune.

Unfortunately no example of the RAAF's last 4 engined Heavy Bomber, the largest aircraft ever manufactured in Australia, was retained for preservation or future display.


----------



## gekho (Jun 6, 2011)

In 1942, the Australian de Havilland factory at Bankstown commenced production of a fighter-bomber Mosquito, the DHA 98 FB Mk 40. Initial delays were caused by the unavailability of Canadian birchwood, and Australian coachwood had to be substituted. The first Australian Mosquito was delivered on 23 July 1943, and accepted by the RAAF on 5 March 1944. The FB Mk 40 was equivalent to the RAF FB Mk VI and, although 212 were built at Bankstown (A52-1/212), only 209 served with the RAAF because A52-12, 18 and 24 crashed before acceptance. Six of the FB Mk 40s were converted for photo-reconnaissance as PR Mk 40s, and these aircraft operated so effectively that a further 28 FB Mk 40s were converted to PR Mk 41s. Previously, A52-90 had been re-engined with Packard Merlin 69s and became the sole FB Mk 42: however, this marque was superseded and A52-90 was used as the prototype for the PR Mk 41 and re-serialled A52-300.

On 28 January 1943, a RAF Mk II (DD664) became the first Mosquito to operate with the RAAF when, as A52-1001, it was used as the prototype for the local FB Mk 40. It was also the forerunner of 14 RAF T Mk IIIs (A52-1002/1015). Australian versions of these trainers were developed by converting 22 FB Mk 40s to T Mk 43s. In addition, a further 61 ex-RAF Mosquitoes were used by the RAAF as follows: 38 B Mk VIs (A52-500/537) and 23 PR Mk XVIs (A52-600/622). Thus, altogether 209 Australian Mosquitoes and 76 UK-built Mosquitoes served with the RAAF. These aircraft fitted with a variety of engines including the Merlin 31, Merlin 33 and Packard Merlin 69.

The RAAF Mosquitoes played a limited, but effective, part in the later years of the Pacific War and served with No 1 Photographic Reconnaissance Unit, Nos 87 and 94 Squadrons, No 78 Wing, No 1 Aircraft Performance Unit, Aircraft Research and Development Unit, Central Flying School, No 5 Operational Training Unit and Ferry/Survey Flights. Post-war, photo-reconnaissance Mosquitoes were used extensively between 1947–53 on survey flights throughout Australia. Mosquito flying ceased (mainly) in 1954, and the aircraft still on RAAF strength were passed to DAP for disposal, except for a few which were transferred to the Royal New Zealand Air Force. After the war, Mosquitoes laden with cameras surveyed all of India, Cambodia, and Australia. The last Mosquito built, an NF 38 (VX916), rolled off the production line at Chester on 28 November 1950, and the last operational combat mission was on 21 December 1955 when a Mosquito PR 34A conducted a reconnaissance mission above suspected communist strongholds hidden in the jungles of Malaya.


----------



## gekho (Jun 6, 2011)

Fast, robust, and able to carry a wide and heavy range of armaments, the Bristol Beaufighter proved to be one of the most successful British-designed strike aircraft of the Second World War. Designed originally as a long-range fighter, it was derived from the Bristol Beaufort torpedo bomber and shared many common components. It entered service with Britain's Royal Air Force (RAF) in September 1940 and was initially employed in its intended role during daylight hours. Fitted with airborne interception radar from November 1940 onwards, it also proved a capable night fighter. From early 1941 the roles of the Beaufighter diversified as it was adapted to carry out anti-shipping strikes and ground-attack missions, and in these capacities gained its fearsome reputation. In the Asia-Pacific theatre the Beaufighter was nicknamed "Whispering Death" because of its quiet engines and heavy firepower. The origin of this nickname is generally attributed to Japanese troops, but there are also accounts that it began with British pilots in Burma. 

As with most British aircraft of the Second World War, the Beaufighter was flown by Australian pilots serving with RAF squadrons. It was also operated by seven RAAF squadrons - 455 and 456 in Europe, and 22, 30, 31, 92 and 93 in the South-West Pacific Area. 456 operated the Beaufighter as a night-fighter, 455 in a specialised maritime strike configuration, and the others as a general strike aircraft. The Beaufighter was originally identified as a suitable type for the RAAF, and an order was placed in 1939, but owing to the demands placed on British aircraft production in the early years of the war, the first examples did not arrive in Australia until March 1942. In total, 5,584 Beaufighters were built between 1939 and 1946, including 365 built by the Department of Aircraft Production in Australia; 581 served with RAAF squadrons in Australia and the South-West Pacific. The last Australian Beaufighter was retired from service in 1957.


----------



## WJPearce (Jun 6, 2011)

gekho said:


> Anyone knows what is the aircraft of the picture? It is suposed to be a Vought, but I am not sure...



I believe it is a Vought V-156F, similar to the SB2U Vindicator. The French bought them and after France fell, a number were taken over by the British and called Chesapeake.

WJP


----------



## gekho (Jun 7, 2011)

The Royal Australian Air Force ordered its first 18 PBY-5s (named Catalina) in 1940, around the same time as French purchase. Some of which would be used to re-establish the British-Australian airlink through Asia (see Order of the Double Sunrise). By the end of the war the RAAF had taken delivery of 168 Catalinas. The RAAF used Catalinas in a wide range of roles including reconnaissance and anti-submarine patrols, offensive mine-laying and air-sea rescue as well as psychological warfare. In addition, RAAF PBYs were used to transport Australian personnel home at the end of the war. The RAAF retired its last Catalina in 1952. It has been suggested that the Catalina was for Australia what the Spitfire was to England.

Several individual examples of the Catalina were flown by the RAAF squadrons in RAF Coastal Command, but the majority of Australian "Cats" were flown in the Pacific. The first aircraft arrived in February 1941 and were heavily employed thereafter. They suffered heavily in the initial months of the war against Japan, and by April 1942 eight of the original batch of ten had been destroyed. A steady flow of Catalinas to the RAAF was maintained throughout the war and 168 were ultimately delivered. In the early years of the war, RAAF Catalinas in the South-West Pacific were predominantly used to bomb Japanese shipping and port facilities. Later in the war, the Catalina's main role was as a minelayer. Generally flying by night, and painted all-black, the minelaying Catalinas operated around most Japanese ports in the South-West Pacific, including along the Chinese coast. For obvious reasons, they were nicknamed the "Black Cats". Australian Catalinas were also operated in the transport and air-sea rescue roles. By the end of the war they equipped four operational squadrons (11, 20, 42, and 43), two communications units (6 and 8), and three air-sea rescue flights (111, 112, and 113). The last Catalina was withdrawn from RAAF service in April 1950.

More information: ADF Serials - RAAF A24 Consolidated PBY Catalina http://www.airforce.gov.au/raafmuseum/research/aircraft/series2/A24.htm


----------



## gekho (Jun 7, 2011)

The RCAF came into being on 1April 1924, its ancestors being the British flying services of the First World War. It was initially a component of the Canadian army, answerable to the chief of the general staff, but most of its tasks, like its aircraft, were essentially civilian in nature. Forestry patrols took pride of place, followed by aerial photography, fisheries protection, and the occasional ‘mercy’ flight. In 1925 only 73 out of 5,111 hours flown were devoted to military training.

In the first 15 years of its existence the RCAF's most notable achievement was probably the Hudson Strait expedition of 1927–8 to study ice and weather conditions with a view to opening up Churchill, Manitoba, as a port from which to export prairie grain to Europe. Its worst moment probably came in 1932, when cuts in the defence budget left it with a strength of less than 800. Growing tensions in Europe led the government to increase appropriations from 1935 on, and the air arm, which became an independent service with its own chief of air staff in 1938, was the primary beneficiary. On the eve of the Second World War, in August 1939, the RCAF numbered 8 Permanent Force and 12 Auxiliary squadrons, with 8 Hawker Hurricanes its only battle-worthy aircraft. That soon changed. Of the 250,000 men and women who served in the wartime RCAF, 94,000 served overseas, 60 per cent of them with Royal Air Force units.

The RCAF reached its maximum strength at the end of 1943 with 39 squadrons serving overseas and 38 on the Home War Establishment (HWE). Overseas strength peaked at 47 squadrons in February 1945, when the HWE had dropped to 24. The HWE consisted of Eastern and Western Air Commands engaged primarily on maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine operations, and Training Command, responsible for the implementation of the British Commonwealth Air Training Plan , which graduated 131,553 aircrew, of whom 72,835 were Canadians. Overseas squadrons served in northwest Europe, Italy, North Africa, India, and Burma, the largest formation being No. 6 RCAF Bomber Group , formed in January 1943 and commanded initially by Air Vice-Marshal G. E. Brookes , followed (from February 1944) by AVM C. M. McEwen . At its peak strength, 6 Group numbered 14 squadrons. One bomber squadron, No. 405, moved to the elite No. 8 (Pathfinder) Group in April 1943 after a brief sojourn in Coastal Command. Twenty-four day and night fighter and army co-operation squadrons served in Fighter Command, the Air Defence of Great Britain, and/or 2nd Tactical Air Force at one time or another (but never in more than wing strength), while one day fighter squadron, No. 417, operated with the Desert Air Force in North Africa and Italy. Excluding No. 405, six squadrons contributed to Coastal Command, three on maritime reconnaissance, and two on maritime strike duties.

Twelve reconnaissance and strike squadrons of the HWE's Eastern Air Command patrolled the western side of the Atlantic, and nine Western Air Command (WAC) squadrons guarded the Pacific coast at one time or another. Two fighter squadrons and one bomber reconnaissance squadron from WAC participated directly in the Aleutian campaign in 1942, guarding Anchorage against the remote possibility of Japanese bombing raids and strafing Japanese positions on Kiska , where Squadron Leader K. A. Boomer shot down one Japanese aircraft—the HWE's only air-to-air victory. One maritime reconnaissance squadron, headquartered in Ceylon, monitored remote areas of the Indian Ocean from 1942 onwards, and three transport squadrons—one of which had earlier participated in the ill-fated Arnhem operation of September 1944—air-supplied the British 14th Army in Burma during 1945.

The first women to serve in the RCAF were the 12 who initiated the RCAF Nursing Service (which peaked at 395 in October 1944) in September 1940. In July 1941 a Canadian Women's Auxiliary Air Force was authorized, subsequently designated RCAF (Women's Division) in February 1942. Initially, members were employed only as cooks, clerks, drivers, telephone operators, waitresses, and such customary women's work. After 1942 they were admitted to all trade classifications other than aircrew and many served overseas in the United Kingdom. Over the course of the war, almost 17,000 (including 260 from Newfoundland) were enlisted in the RCAF (WD), 50 of them being decorated. The last members of the Women's Division were demobilized by March 1947, but on 21 March 1951 the cabinet authorized the recruitment of women into the regular RCAF.

By the end of 1947 RCAF strength had dwindled to 12,200 and all its combat aircraft were obsolescent. For the Korean War (1950) the air force could offer only a long-range transport squadron, although 26 RCAF fighter pilots flew with USAF squadrons. However, the onset of the Cold War put the RCAF on an upward path once again. Early in 1951 an air division of 12 squadrons of modern jet fighters was committed to NATO duties in Europe, a figure that sank to six by 1964. Several squadrons of four-engined maritime patrol aircraft monitored Canada's coastlines and the western Atlantic. Through the 1950s and 1960s another nine fighter squadrons were deployed in Canada, assigned to NORAD after its institution in August 1958, when the RCAF mustered over 55,000 airmen in its ranks. NORAD also involved the RCAF in ground radar chains—the Pinetree Line (constructed in the early 1950s), the Mid-Canada Line (mid-1950s), and the Distant Early Warning Line (late 1950s). In the post–Korean War era, the RCAF participated in UN operations, airlifting troops and equipment to major ‘hot spots’ such as Cyprus and the Congo and delivering observers to many out-of-the way places such as Yemen and New Guinea. A new National Defence Act, passed in April 1967, led to the unification of the Canadian armed forces from 1February 1968 and brought an end to the RCAF.


----------



## gekho (Jun 7, 2011)

The Blackburn Shark was a pre-war carrier-borne torpedo-bomber and reconaissance biplane, which also operated at coastal stations and as a seaplane. The Shark prototype was first flown on 24 August, 1933 at Brough followed by Naval aviation tests on November 26, 1933 at the Aircraft and Armament Experimental Establishment at Martlesham Heath. The following year deck landing trails on the HMS Courageous proved successful and won an order from the Fleet Air Arm in August 1934, to contract no 334315/34 and specification 13/35, and in January 1937 under contract no 510994/35 to specification 19/36. 
The prototype was fitted with twin floats and was test flown at Brough in April 1935 and successful sea trials took place at Felixstowe. More contracts followed, and during the three years of production 238 Sharks were delivered to the Fleet Air Arm. 

The RCAF purchased seven Blackburn Shark II (760 hp/570 kW Tiger VI) in 1936 for service with No 6 (TB) Squadron, later operating as No 6 (BR) Sqn on shipping patrols off the Canadian west coast. Two Blackburn Shark IIIs (800 hp/600 kW Pegasus III) were supplied to RCAF by Blackburn in 1939 as forerunners of 17 similar aircraft built by Boeing Aircraft of Canada at Vancouver, with 840 hp (630 kW) Pegasus IX and used by Nos 6 and 4 (BR) Squadrons. RCAF Blackburn Sharks, some of which operated as floatplanes, were withdrawn from service in August 1944 and five were then transferred to the RN Air Observers' School in Trinidad.


----------



## gekho (Jun 7, 2011)

The FF-1 was Grumman’s first aircraft design for the US Navy. The prototype XFF-1 (serial number A8878) was built to a contract placed on 22 April 1931, first flying on 29 December of that year. A two-seat design, with an enclosed cockpit, fuselage of all-metal construction, and wings covered largely with fabric. The XFF-1 was powered initially by a 616 hp (459 kW) Wright R-1820-E Cyclone radial engine, it achieved 195 mph (314 km/h) during service trials, and when the original engine was exchanged for a 750 hp (560 kW) Wright R-1820-F Cyclone the XFF-1 reached a top speed of 201 mph (323 km/h), faster than any US Navy fighter in service at the time.

A production order was placed for 27 two-seat FF-1 (G-5) on 19 December 1932. Meanwhile Grumman had completed a second prototype (serial number A8940) to a two-seat scout configuration as the XSF-1 (G-6). Subsequently 33 production SF-1s were ordered based on the two-seat configuration. They differed from the FF-1 principally in having revised internal equipment and in being powered by R-1820-84 Cyclones instead of the R-1820-78 model installed in the fighter version. One XSF-2 was also completed, this having a Pratt Whitney R-1830 Wasp engine in place of the Cyclone.

The Canadian Car Foundry Co acquired a manufacturing licence for the FF-1, of which it completed a total of 57, some of them assembled from US-built components. A total of 40 aircraft were acquired by the Spanish Republican Government in 1937 via intermediaries from Turkey. This batch was built primarily to bypass the US embargo placed on belligerents during the Spanish Civil War. Although initially rejected as a fighter by the Royal Canadian Air Force as outdated and too slow, with the advent of war, the last 15 of the CC&F production batch were accepted as the Goblin I. The aircraft type served with the RCAF from 17 September 1940 until 21 April 1942. "A" Flight of No. 118 RCAF Sqn was equipped with Goblins at Rockcliffe in Ottawa, and subsequently became No. 118 (Fighter) Sqn., later stationed at Dartmouth, Nova Scotia where the Goblins for a time constituted the sole fighter force on the east coast.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2011)

Great info. Looking forward to more.


----------



## gekho (Jun 8, 2011)

Probably the most famous Allied bomber of World War II, the Lancaster had impressive flying characteristics and operational performance. The Lancaster was the RAF's only heavy bomber capable of carrying the 12,000-lb Tallboy and 22,000-lb Grand Slam bombs. The aircraft demonstrated superbly its right to fame with the daring and precise raids on the Ruhr dams in May 1943, and also the sinking of the German battleship Tirpitz in November 1944. 

Thousands of Canadian aircrew and other personnel served with the RCAF and RAF's Lancaster squadrons in England; and thousands of Canadians at home worked at Victory Aircraft in Malton (Toronto), Ontario, where they produced over 400 Lancaster Mk X's. In total, more than 7300 Lancasters rolled off the production lines in Britain and Canada. Only two still fly.


----------



## gekho (Jun 8, 2011)

The Royal Canadian Air Force received its first Hudson Mk.Is on September 15, 1939. The 28 Hudsons received by the RCAF were diverted from the original British contract and were given Canadian serials 759/786. They were delivered to No.11 Squadron. By November of 1942, Canada had received a total of 248 Hudsons, all but the first 28 of which retained their original RAF serial numbers. These broke down as follows: 28 Mk.Is, one MK.II, three MK.IIIs, 137 MK.IIIAs, 43 Mk.Vs, and 36 MK.VIs. They served in the maritime patrol and ASW roles with Nos.11, 113, 119, and 120 Squadrons until 1943. In addition, No.407 Squadron (RCAF) operated British Hudsons in the UK as part of Coastal Command. Hudsons also operated in the training role with Nos.31, 34, and 36 Operational Training Units, No. 1 Central Flying School, and No. 4 Air Observer School. One of No.31 OTU's Hudsons manage to damage and possibly sink a U-boat while on a training sortie off Nova Scotia on July 4, 1943. In contrast to the RAF, Hudsons remained in service with the RAF throughout the war and well afterwards. The last RCAF Hudson, AMK.IIIA serial number BW430, was finally struck off charge on December 13, 1948.


----------



## gekho (Jun 8, 2011)

The Grumman TBF Avenger (designated TBM for aircraft manufactured by General Motors) was an American torpedo bomber, developed initially for the United States Navy and Marine Corps and used by a large number of air forces around the world. It entered service in 1942, and began major use during the Battle of Midway.

The Avenger had a large bomb bay, allowing for one Bliss-Leavitt Mark 13 torpedo, a single 2000 lb (900 kg) bomb, or up to four 500 lb (230 kg) bombs. Torpedoes were generally abandoned after Midway and were not carried again regularly until after June of 1944, when improvements mandated their use again. By that time, it was rare for American aircraft to encounter enemy shipping at sea and the Avenger was primarily employed as a ground support weapon. The plane had overall ruggedness and stability, and pilots say it flew like a truck, for better or worse. With a 30,000 foot (10,000 m) ceiling and a fully-loaded range of 1,000 miles (1,600 km), it was better than any previous American torpedo plane, and better than its chief opponent, the then obsolete Japanese Nakajima B5N "Kate".

After WWII the RCN (Royal Canadian Navy) needed a replacement for their old Fairey Fireflies so they purchased 125 former USN TBM-3E Avengers. Between 1950and 1952 these aircraft arrived in the same dark blue paint scheme used by the USN with only the USN symbols being painted over. By this time the RCN had signed the 1949 NATO agreement designating the RCN to an ASW (Anti Submarine Warfare) specialty. All sorts of modifications were made to 98 of the Avengers from electronic updates to structural alterations in an effort to make them more suited for the purpose. In the end reality set in and the Avengers were replaced by the S-2 Tracker with its longer range and greater payload capacity. This along with it having a second engine greatly increased the safety factor when on long-range patrols over the North Atlantic. By 1957 the Avengers had been assigned training duties and by July 1960 had been officially retired.Aircraft 53322 was delivered to the RCN 826 Squadron located at RCNAS, Shearwater, Nova Scotia in May 1950 and on September 29, 1956 while assigned to the aircraft carrier HMCS Magnificent was lost in an accident with the pilot being rescued. During WWII 826 Squadron was designated part of the Royal Navy and even after the war had ended. However in May 1951 the 826 Squadron was renumbered 881 Squadron (RCN) and the 826 designation was returned to the RN.


----------



## gekho (Jun 8, 2011)

104 British-built Lysanders were delivered to Canada supplementing 225 that were built under license at Malton, Ontario (near Toronto) with production starting in October 1938 and the first aircraft flying in August 1939. The RCAF primarily operated them in the Army Co-operation role, where they represented a major improvement over the antiquated Westland Wapiti which could trace its origins back to 1916. Initial training was conducted at Rockcliffe, Ontario (now a part of Ottawa, Ontario) with 123 Squadron running an Army Cooperation school there. Units that operated the Lysander for training in this role in Canada include 2 Squadron, 110 Squadron (which became 400 Squadron overseas) and 112 Squadron.

414 Squadron RCAF was formed overseas with Lysanders, joining 2 Squadron RCAF, 110 squadron RCAF and 112 Squadron RCAF and all four were ready to begin operations when the high losses suffered by RAF Lysanders put plans on hold but they continued training with the Lysanders until replacements were available. 118 Squadron and 122 Squadron would be the only units to use their Lysanders for active duty operations - 118 in Saint John, New Brunswick, and 122 at various locations on Vancouver Island where they performed anti-submarine patrols and conducted search and rescue operations. During the same period, 121 Squadron used the Lysander for Target Towing duties, with a high visibility yellow and black striped paint job but by late 1944 all Lysanders had been withdrawn from flying duties.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2011)

Keep it coming! Good stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 8, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## gekho (Jun 9, 2011)

The Fairey Battle was a disaster as a light day bomber, being too slow, vulnerable and under-gunned for air warfare in Second World War. Those surviving the early war years were reallocated to training duties. From August 1939, 739 Battles served in Canada as trainers. Most were used for bombing and gunnery training, with a small number equipped as target tugs. Some aircraft had the rear cockpit replaced with a Bristol turret for turret-gunnery training.

After First World War, relatively slow, light bombers were considered militarily feasible until, early in Second World War, Fairey Battles were blown from the sky by fast single-seat fighters and anti-aircraft fire. Their place in the military armoury was filled by fighter aircraft which were fast and could effectively defend themselves after dropping their bomb.


----------



## gekho (Jun 9, 2011)

Canada developed a very sizable aircraft industry during the Second World War, and one of the aircraft it produced in large numbers was the Consolidated Catalina. Between then Boeing of Canada and Canadian Vickers produced 721 Catalinas, many of which served in Canada as the Canso, with the RAF as the Catalina IVB or with the USAAF as the OA-10. The first PBYs to serve with the RCAF were actually produced by Consolidated between August and November 1941. These thirty six aircraft were designated as the Catalina IIA by the RAF and the Canso in Canada.


----------



## gekho (Jun 9, 2011)

In the middle of May 1940 Canada had its first look at the Curtiss P-40. At that time a party of American officers flew to Uplands Airport near Ottawa where they saw the XP-40 and a Spitfire I had flown in comparative tests. Wing Commander F.V. Beamish (RAF) and Squadron Leader E.A. McNab were critical of the XP-40, feeling that although it had its merits; it was not as good a fighter as the Spitfire, an opinion which the wartime use of the two types proved. Nevertheless, in 1941-42 there were not enough Spitfires for everyone, and both overseas and in Canada, RCAF squadrons found themselves flying Tomahawks and Kittyhawks, aircraft which proved quite equal to the tasks assigned to them.


----------



## gekho (Jun 9, 2011)

The Royal Canadian Air Force had 148 Liberators on its roster between April 1943 and June 1948. Liberators served operationally with both 10(BR) and 11(BR) Squadrons on the East coast. To Liberator III's go the distinction of sinking two submarines and seriously damaging another. In addition 168 (Transport) Squadron used converted GR.VI's on trans-Atlantic transport duties during the closing months of the war. The conversion to transport was made to a number of Liberator GR.Mk.VI from July 1944 onward. No. 412 Squadron used transport "Libs" briefly in 1947 and until the type was retired in the summer of 1948. Liberator Mk.III and Mk.V were virtually indistinguishable from one another. Both frequently had a "chin" radar installation - a bulbous, half tear-drop under the nose - not unlike the present day Argus installation, while the others had a clean "chin" with the radar in a cylindrical housing which retracted into the belly, aft of the bomb-bay. Liberator GR.Mk.VI had a nose turret, thus making it slightly slower but offering greatly improved forward fire power on the final run in on a submarine. The belts were well laced with tracer to further convince submarines, well protected by armour, that they were in grave danger. Both versions could be fitted with a Leigh light, which from the pilot's point of view was an improvement over the landing lights normally used in night attacks. However it gave the aircraft the performance one might logically expect from a Liberator with a permanently dead fifth engine hanging outboard of number four on the right wing.

The Liberators used by Coastal Command were known as VLR (Very Long Range ) aircraft. The term was most appropriate because 12 to 15 hours out of sight of land without the luxury of a Sunderland's galley or the Canso's bunks certainly heightened the illusion of VLR, a term no doubt coined by the first returning crew. The Liberator GR.Mk.VIII was essentially a GR.VI made by another manufacturer. Old "Lib" pilots recognized them instantly, while kicking the nose wheel tire, because the nose wheel doors opened outward instead of Inward. It is perhaps significant that all the major improvements made to the Liberator detracted from its speed, which is reason enough for quoting a profound observation made by another observer of this phenomenon, "The Liberator was the only Allied aircraft which depended on the curvature of the earth for take off." All GR (General Reconnaissance) Liberators were finished in white overall, except for the plan view which was patterned in the temperate sea scheme. The white paint produced a true matte finish which required frequent scrubbing with Varsol to keep it from absorbing the oil and grime produced by the turbo-superchargers on the underside of the four engine nacelles, two of these being cleverly lined up with the twin fin and rudders. To those who flew the "Lib" she was an absolutely reliable aircraft - mild mannered, if somewhat ponderous; stable to the point of being unmanoeuverable; reliable; dry in wet weather; quiet on the flight deck and unbearably noisy aft; a long, gymnastic trek from nose to tail turret while in flight; reliable; and much maligned by Lancaster crews who insisted on behaving like fighter types when in the presence of a lady.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice stuff!


----------



## gekho (Jun 10, 2011)

The Douglas B-18 Bolo was a United States Army Air Corps and Royal Canadian Air Force bomber of the late 1930s and early 1940s. The Bolo was built by Douglas Aircraft Company and based on its DC-2 and was developed to replace the Martin B-10. By 1940 it was considered to be underpowered, to have inadequate defensive armament and carried too small a bomb load. Many were destroyed during the Pearl Harbor Attack and in the Philippines in early December 1941. By 1942 the survivors were relegated to antisubmarine or transport duty. A B-18 was one of the first American aircraft to sink a German U-Boat, the U-654 on 22 August 1942.

The Royal Canadian Air Force acquired 20 B-18As (designated the Douglas Digby Mark I), and also used them for patrol duties. On 2 October 1942, a B-18A, piloted by Captain Howard Burhanna Jr. of the 99th Bomb Squadron, depth charged and sank the German U-boat U-512 north of Cayenne, French Guiana. Bolos and Digbys sank an additional two submarines during the course of the war. RCAF Eastern Air Command (EAC) Digbys carried out 11 attacks on U-boats. U-520 was confirmed sunk by Flying Officer F. Raymes' crew of No 10 (BR) Sqn, on 30 October 1942.[3] east of Newfoundland. However, the antisubmarine role was relatively short-lived, and the Bolos were superseded in this role in 1943 by the B-24 Liberator which had a substantially longer range and a much heavier payload.


----------



## gekho (Jun 10, 2011)

During the early stages of development the Bristol company designed a derivative of the Blenheim, the Type 149, in response to an Air Ministry request for a coastal reconnaissance and light bomber aircraft to replace the Avro Anson. The Type 149 was a Blenheim with greater fuel capacity and a lengthened nose for an observer and his gear. The Air Ministry then began to worry that this new aircraft would interfere with the production of the Blenheim I already underway. Instead, the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) ordered production in Canada as the Bolingbroke Mk I, and the prototype was shipped to Canada to help start the production lines at Fairchild Aircraft Ltd. The Type 149 would enter production in the UK as the Blenheim Mk IV. By 1939, most Blenheim Is had been replaced in Britain by the new Mk IV. The Mk Is continued to serve as trainers and a number were converted into night fighters.


----------



## gekho (Jun 10, 2011)

The Short Sunderland was a long-range general reconnaisance and anti-submarine flying-boat and was a military variant of the famous "C" Class Empire boats. The Sunderland's strong defensive armament earned it the nickname "Flying Porcupine" from the Germans, and its remarkably sound design earned it a place in aviation history as one of the finest flying-boats ever built. 

RCAF 422 and 423 (General Reconnaissance) Squadrons, working under Coastal Command in Europe, and flying out of England, Ireland, and Scotland, flew a total of 74 RAF Sunderland Mk.IIs and IIIs, as did numerous Canadians flying in RAF squadrons. There are seven recorded incidents of RCAF squadron Sunderlands having sunk German U-boats. Three are believed to have been lost while in action against U-boats, and throughout the war, 422 Squadron alone lost 11 Aircraft and 52 aircrew while flying 1116 operational missions, while 423 Squadron lost 6 Aircraft and 49 aircrew while flying 1392 operational missions.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wasn't the B-18 named the Digby in Commonwealth service?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 10, 2011)

Isn't that what the text says?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2011)

Good stuff. Those shots of the Catalina in the swell of the waves are pretty powerful.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## gekho (Jun 13, 2011)

Over a thousand Mosquitoes were produced by de Havilland’s Canadian subsidiary. The first of these was the B Mk VII, of which twenty five were produced. After that another seven Mosquito marks were produced in Canada, all variants on standard versions of the aircraft. There is some confusion over the number of Mosquitoes produced in Canada. Official records suggest 1133 were flown. However, adding up all of the separate production figures for the different types produces a figure of 1065. A large number of FB Mk 26s were cancelled, but some of the aircraft officially cancelled then appear to have been completed anyway, which may explain some of the difference.


----------



## gekho (Jun 13, 2011)

Little different from the biplanes of First World War and totally obsolete by Second World War, the Fairey Swordfish remarkably remained operational until after 1945. Slow and almost defenceless, it was a successful torpedo bomber against light opposition. Swordfish crippled the Italian fleet at Taranto and helped to sink the German battleship Bismarck. Its main advantage was strength, ease of maintenance, and viceless flying qualities. Swordfish could be flown from aircraft carriers, even in rough seas. By the end of 1941, the wartime Swordfish was confined mainly to anti-submarine operations.

In Canada, Swordfish operated from the Naval Gunnery School in Yarmouth and the Royal Navy Station at Dartmouth, Nova Scotia. In 1946, Fleet Requirement Unit 743 (RCN) was equipped with Swordfish. Its naval nickname was “Stringbag”. The Fairey Albacore went into service early in the war, but proved little better than the Swordfish, which it was intended to replace. In Canada, the open cockpits of some Swordfish were fitted with sliding hoods for more comfortable winter operations.


----------



## gekho (Jun 13, 2011)

The original three Ansons were built to civil specifications. The design was then modified for RAF use on coastal patrols. Early in Second World War, the Anson was selected as the standard twin-engine aircrew trainer for the British Commonwealth Air Training Plan . To ensure availability, a production line was set up in Canada. By 1943 Canadian modifications resulted in the Anson V. Canada built 2 880 Ansons. After the war, Ansons continued in civilian use as light transports.

The Anson V featured a unique moulded-plywood fuselage which replaced the fabric-covered fuselage of earlier models. The smooth contours of the new fuselage enhanced performance and made the aircraft relatively draft-free, an important factor in the Canadian climate. The all-wood Anson was popular for magnetic surveys in Canada’s north. Stable, strong, and reliable, it was known as “faithful Annie”. After a crash 565 km (350 mi) north of Edmonton, an Anson was flown out with almost 3 metres (10 ft) removed from each wing to even up the damage. Needing full power to fly, it ran out of fuel and landed on the frozen Athabasca River. The pilot temporarily lost his licence, but saved the Anson.


----------



## gekho (Jun 13, 2011)

The Airspeed A.S.10 Oxford was a multi-engine three-seat advanced trainer monoplane used as a military trainer by the RAF in the 1930's. The Oxford was developed to fit specifications T.23/26 for a trainer aircraft, and the prototype Oxford which first flew in 1937, was the military version of the Airspeed Envoy. The aircraft was of the cantilever low-wing monoplane type, powered by two Armstrong Siddeley Cheetah air-cooled radial engines of 375 hp, giving a speed of 190 mph at 10,000 feet. It entered service with the RAF in 1938 and the Royal Navy in 1939/1940 and served until 1945/46. These aircraft included the Mk I with an Armstrong Whitworth dorsal turret, and the Mk II which had the turret removed and was employed mainly for pilot and navigation training. 

On the outbreak of World War II, Oxfords were selected as one of the favoured trainer aircraft in Canada, Australia and New Zealand as part of the Empire Air Training Scheme (EATS) or British Commonwealth Air Training Plan (BCATP), and trained many Fleet Air Arm personnel. The BCATP evolved following a meeting of Government representatives from United Kingdom, Australia, New Zealand and Canada in Ottawa, and signed an agreement to set up the Plan in December 1939, converting Canada into what President Roosevelt later termed "the aerodrome of democracy." The first schools opened in Canada in April 1940, and by 24 November 1940 the first trainees from the Scheme arrived in the UK. A total of 8,751Oxfords served in Britain, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, Rhodesia, and the Middle East. In total 137,000 aircrew came to Canada from all corners of the globe to earn their wings in the British Commonwealth Air Training Plan. One of the main training schools was at the RCAF Station, Yarmouth, Nova Scotia, Canada, where the Royal Navy had the eastern side of the airfield whilst the RCAF flew anti-submarine patrols in Cansos from the other side of the field. 

Known to trainees as the "Ox Box" the Oxfords were used at the BCATP schools in Canada and EATS Australian schools for instruction in flying, navigation, gunnery, radio and bombing. Designed for all aspects of aircrew training, It enabled training to be given in navigation and direction finding, high-altitude bombing, air gunnery, aerial photography, night-flying and twin-engine flying. In Australia, the prefix A25 was allocated for RAAF use but the imported Oxfords retained their RAF serials. Altogether 391 Oxfords were shipped to Australia and the first aircraft, P6878, was received on 28 October 1940 and the last, LW999 in March, 1944. By the end of production over 8,000 were built.


----------



## gekho (Jun 13, 2011)

The Royal Canadian Air Force, also lacking any modern training aircraft, placed an order for the Harvard Mk.I but on the much more modest scale of two batches of 15. The RCAF Harvards, also designated NA-16-1Es by North American, received the charge number NA-61 and were the same as those delivered to the RAF, apart from the chosen paint scheme and the addition of a long "winter" exhaust following their introduction into service. Canada's cold winters would sometimes make the Harvard difficult to start and it was not uncommon for pilots to over prime the engine when it didn't kick over on the first attempt. This would result in a spectacular burst of flame from the standard, short exhaust when the engine did finally start and in some instances, the fuselage would catch fire as a result. The long exhaust, which ran down the side of the nose to the front of the cockpit safely channelled any wayward flames away from the fuselage and had the added bonus of adding warmth to what was normally a very cold cockpit. The modification was subsequently applied to RAF Harvards as well. 

The first RCAF Harvard was accepted on July 20, 1939. By this stage, however, the Harvard Mk.I / BC-1 was already obsolete. Previously, in 1938, North American had designed a prototype light attack version of the BC-1, the NA-44. It was armed with four fixed 0.3 in machine guns and one on a flexible mount in the rear cockpit and bomb racks under the wings and fuselage. In order to provide adequate performance, an 775 hp Wright R-1820-FS2 Cyclone engine driving a three-blade propeller was fitted while structural changes included replacing the steel tube and fabric rear fuselage with a semi-monocoque, all aluminium stressed skin structure and widening the wing centre section by a further 12 inches to accommodate integral fuel tanks.

Source: North American Harvard


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 13, 2011)

That's a CAC Wackett. Australian designed trainer aircraft, 202 built.


----------



## gekho (Jun 13, 2011)

By the time war broke out, the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) had nineteen Hurricane Mk Is on strength, these having been the subject of an order (for twenty) placed before hostilities commenced. After negotiations a further Mk I (L1848) was sent by Hawker Aircraft to Canadian Car Foundry (CC&F) along with complete plans on microfilm for production of Hurricane Mk Is powered by British Merlin III engines shipped from England to Canada. Since the Hurricane Mk I was likely to continue development, Hawker requested that an adequate gap in Mark Numbers be left to allow for further British designations, and consequently CC&F produced Hurricanes beginning with the Mark X designation. Canadian production went so well that the first Canadian produced Hurricane Mk I was delivered only a year after the pattern aircraft was shipped. After 166 Merlin III powered Hurricanes were produced, production was switched to the Mk X, the designation used to identify Hurricanes powered by the American manufactured Packard Merlin 28 powerplant. All 434 Hurricane Mk Is were built to British contracts, with twenty-five being taken over by the RCAF, and given Canadian serials. All aircraft were produced with eight gun armament, although in numerous casesthis was changed to twelve machine guns or four cannon for transshipment to other theaters or to the Russians. One Mk X, RCAF 1362 (AG310) was experimentally fifted with a fixed ski landing gear incorporating hydraulic trimming.

By the time war broke out, the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) had nineteen Hurricane Mk Is on strength, these having been the subject of an order (for twenty) placed before hostilities commenced. After negotiations a further Mk I (L1848) was sent by Hawker Aircraft to Canadian Car Foundry (CC&F) along with complete plans on microfilm for production of Hurricane Mk Is powered by British Merlin III engines shipped from England to Canada. Since the Hurricane Mk I was likely to continue development, Hawker requested that an adequate gap in Mark Numbers be left to allow for further British designations, and consequently CC&F produced Hurricanes beginning with the Mark X designation. Canadian production went so well that the first Canadian produced Hurricane Mk I was delivered only a year after the pattern aircraft was shipped. After 166 Merlin III powered Hurricanes were produced, production was switched to the Mk X, the designation used to identify Hurricanes powered by the American manufactured Packard Merlin 28 powerplant. All 434 Hurricane Mk Is were built to British contracts, with twenty-five being taken over by the RCAF, and given Canadian serials. All aircraft were produced with eight gun armament, although in numerous casesthis was changed to twelve machine guns or four cannon for transshipment to other theaters or to the Russians. One Mk X, RCAF 1362 (AG310) was experimentally fifted with a fixed ski landing gear incorporating hydraulic trimming.

Canada was represented in the Battle of Britain by several hundred officers and airmen who served as aircrew and ground crew in Fighter, Bomber and Coastal Commands. The names of forty-seven are inscribed on the honour roll in the memorial chapel of Westminster Abbey. The great majority of these Canadians who fought in the Battle of Britain were young men who crossed the Atlantic in pre-war days to enlist in the RAF. There were, however, two fighter squadrons which bore the name Canadian. One was No.242 (Canadian) Squadron of the RAF; the other was No.1 (Fighter) Squadron of the RCAF (later designated "401") which had arrived in Britain on the eve of the Battle. S/L E.A. McNab, commander of No.401 Squadron, while temporarily attached to an RAF squadron to gain operational experience, drew first blood for the RCAF in an action fought high above the English countryside on 15 September1940 by destroying a Dornier bomber.

Hurricanes were used in the early offensive sweeps over Northern France and the Channel ports. Among the "Hurri" squadrons participating in these sorties was No.11 Squadron, the celebrated "Eagle" squadron of American pilots formed at the end of the Battle of Britain. No other aircraft fought on more fronts or proved itself more adaptable to tactical requirements, nor, if the need arose, was any aircraft able to withstand more punishment than the Hurricane. While Hurricanes fought over Northern Europe, Russia, North Africa, the Balkans, and the high seas, a few were hurriedly diverted in January, 1942 to meet the Japanese attack in Malaya. After initial success against the unescorted bombers, they were, however, to be severely punished by the Mitsubishi Zeke (more commonly known as the "Zero") fighter. The Hurricane operated magnificently as a fighter-bomber in India and Burma, as well as a carrier-borne fighter with the Far Eastern Fleet until the end of the war with Japan.

Source: Hawker HURRICANE

More info: Royal Canadian Air Force, Aircraft, Historical Aircraft, Hawker Hurricane


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2011)

The aircraft shown under the 'Oxford' heading is an Avro Anson. The Wackett is in Australian markings, and I don't think was used by the RCAF, but not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2011)

Very interesting


----------



## gekho (Jun 14, 2011)

A British design, the de Havilland DH 82 Tiger Moth first flew in 1931. It was operated by the Royal Air Force, the Royal Canadian Air Force, and in many other countries, becoming one of the best known primary trainers of World War II. During the early years of the war, the aircraft was vital to the British Commonwealth Air Training Plan as thousands of Commonwealth pilots' first solos were in Tiger Moths. A total of 8389 Tiger Moths were built by de Havilland and its licensees between 1931 and 1945.

The first British-built D.H. 82 Tiger Moth for Canadian use was assembled at Downsview, Ontario in the summer of 1935. The Tiger Moth was an obvious replacement for the DH 60 Moth that was in air force service at the time, but the RCAF was in a state of hold and was without a budget. In May 1936, Phillip Garratt, a First World War pilot, became General Manager of de Havilland Canada. Garratt designed an all Canadian version of the Tiger Moth incorporating the RCAF's requested changes to the original design. These included an enclosed cockpit suitable for winter flying, heavier axles that could accept skis, a padded instrument panel and other refinements. Tigers incorporating these design changes were designated DH 82C to distinguish them from their 'A' model English cousins. In early 1937, Garratt finally won a long sought after order from the RCAF for 26 Tiger Moth trainers. A condition of the sale was that the Tiger Moths would be manufactured, not just assembled, at Downsview. Eventually 1747 Canadian Tiger Moths were built by de Havilland and these aircraft equipped many Elementary Flying Schools throughout the country. RCAF Tiger Moths flew an impressive 1,778,348 flying hours during the war and equipped more than 20 flying schools.

Source: De Haviland Tiger Moth

More info: de Havilland DH 82C Tiger Moth Royal Canadian Air Force, Aircraft, Historical Aircraft, de Havilland DH-82 Tiger Moth de Havilland Tiger Moth


----------



## gekho (Jun 14, 2011)

The Royal Canadian Navy took delivery on 24 January 1946 of 12 radar-equipped Mk II aircraft; this was a Canadian designation, in British service these were the Mk. III. The first acquired aircraft were assigned to the newly formed 825 Sqn. aboard aircraft carrier HMCS Warrior. Canadian aircraft mechanics had been trained in the UK during the war serving on British aircraft carriers, notably HMS Puncher and Nabob which along with some Canadian pilots, the RCN crewed and operated for the RN. Warrior paid off in 1948 and returned to Britain along with the Barracuda aircraft.


----------



## gekho (Jun 14, 2011)

New Zealand's military aviation began in 1913 when the New Zealand Army was presented with two Blériot monoplanes by the United Kingdom. These machines were grounded after a young woman was given a joyride; on the outbreak of hostilities, the Bleriots were sent to support British forces in Mesopotamia. In the Great War, New Zealand aircrew flew as part of the British Royal Flying Corps and Royal Naval Air Service. New Zealand pilots serving with British forces saw service in all theatres. Fifteen became aces, the top scorer being Keith Caldwell with, depending on how counted, more than 24 victories. The government assisted two private schools to train pilots for the conflict. The Walsh brothers flying school at Auckland was founded by Leo and Vivian Walsh—pioneers who had made the first controlled flight in New Zealand. From 1915 pilots trained on the Walsh Brothers Flying Boats including Curtiss machines, aircraft of their own design and, later in the war, the first two aircraft made by Boeing. In 1916 Sir Henry Wigram established the Canterbury Aviation Company at Sockburn, Christchurch, and purchased Caudron biplanes from Britain for pilot training. He gifted the aerodrome, later Wigram Aerodrome, to the government for defence purposes. At the end of the war many New Zealand pilots stayed with the new Royal Air Force and several had attained high rank by the outbreak of World War II. Others returned to New Zealand and, serving part-time, provided the nucleus of the NZPAF.

At the close of hostilities Great Britain offered each of the Dominions a hundred war-surplus combat aircraft. New Zealand was the last to respond and least enthusiastic. When the Avro 504s, Bristol F.2 Fighters and, De Havilland designed, Airco DH.4s and Airco DH.9s did reach New Zealand they were either placed in storage or loaned to the flying schools, barnstormers and nascent commercial operators. Several of the military aircraft were heavily modified—a 504 becoming a 3-seat floatplane and a DH-9 acquiring an enclosed passenger cabin. The importance of aviation in war was belatedly recognised, largely thanks to the efforts of visionary parliamentarian Sir Henry Wigram. In 1923 the New Zealand Permanent Air Force was formed: a part of the Army staffed by 72 pilots with Great War experience.[citation needed] It was initially equipped with the surviving Avro 504K, the DH.4s, DH.9s and Bristol Fighters. These operated from an airfield outside Christchurch at Sockburn. In 1926 Wigram donated £2,500 for the purchase of modern fighters and Gloster Grebes were acquired. Sockburn was later renamed Wigram, a name adopted by the suburb which grew up around the airbase.

A trickle of new-build Bristol Fighters and other new types joined the NZPAF in the late 1920s and early 1930s. A Lewis gun-equipped De Havilland Gipsy Moth floatplane took part in naval operations against rebels in Samoa. The NZPAF's first action came in 1930 when the Moth dropped an improvised bomb made out of a treacle tin on to a ship suspected of gun-running. The bomb did no damage, fortuitously, as the target turned out to be a local missionary vessel. More creditably, Fairey IIIFs made a dramatic maritime rescue and in the aftermath of the Napier earthquake the NZPAF flew in urgently needed supplies and medical equipment. Like other western air arms a major expansion began from the mid 1930s. The NZPAF acquired more modern British types including significant numbers of Airspeed Oxfords, Avro 626s, Fairey Gordons, Vickers Vildebeests and Blackburn Baffins—and small numbers of other types. The NZPAF was renamed the Royal New Zealand Air Force in 1934 and became an independent service in 1937.

At the outbreak of World War II the primary equipment of the RNZAF was 30 Vickers Wellington bombers, which the New Zealand government had offered to the United Kingdom, in August 1939, together with the crews to fly them. They became 75 Squadron. Many other New Zealanders were serving in the RAF. The primary role of the RNZAF was to take advantage of New Zealand's distance from the conflict by training aircrew, as part of the Empire Air Training Scheme, alongside the other major former British colonies, Canada, Australia and South Africa. For this task large numbers of De Havilland Tiger Moth, Airspeed Oxford and North American Harvard were manufactured or assembled locally and second-hand biplanes were acquired—such as Hawker Hinds and Vickers Vincents—as well as other types for specialised training such as Avro Ansons and Supermarine Walrus. Only when German surface raiders became active was it realised that a combat force would be needed in New Zealand in addition to the trainers.

The presence of German raiders lead to the formation of New Zealand-based combat units—initially rearming types, like the Vildebeest, and hurriedly converting impressed airliners, such as the DH86 to carry bombs. Lockheed Hudsons were obtained early in 1941 to take over this role. No. 5 Squadron with Vickers Vincents and Short Singapores were sent to protect Fiji. In December 1941 Japan attacked and rapidly conquered much of the area to the north of New Zealand. With the apparent threat of imminent invasion New Zealand was forced to look to her own defence, as well as to help the United Kingdom. Trainers and more airliners in New Zealand were camouflaged and armed and types, such as the such as the North American Harvard, Hawker Hind, Airspeed Oxford and even the de Havilland Tiger Moth, formed shadow bomber, army co-operation and fighter squadrons for use in the event of invasion. Hudsons moved forward into the South Pacific while No. 5 Squadron, in Fiji, commenced operations against the Japanese despite its obsolete equipment.

The vulnerability of New Zealand to Axis naval activity was demonstrated when a submarine-launched Japanese float plane overflew Wellington and Auckland—where it was chased ineffectually by a Tiger Moth. As few combat-capable aircraft were available at home and Britain was unable to help, New Zealand turned to the United States and signed a lend-lease agreement. Gradually at first, America was able to supply New Zealand with aircraft for use in the Pacific Theatre— initially, in 1942, Curtiss P-40 Kittyhawks and additional Harvards and Hudsons. The fall of Singapore led to the evacuated RNZAF pilots, in the RAF there, becoming available in New Zealand and they provided an experienced nucleus around which new fighter squadrons were formed. The early lend-lease aircraft were obsolescent and had difficulty holding their own against the skilled and well-equipped Japanese pilots, but as soon as pilots had converted to the lend-lease aircraft they were pressed into action. From mid-1943, at Guadalcanal, starting with No. 15 and No. 14 Squadrons, several Kittyhawk units fought with distinction. Several RNZAF pilots became aces against the Japanese, including Geoff Fisken, the Commonwealth's leading ace in the Pacific war. Other squadrons flew the elderly but effective Douglas Dauntless and, later, the modern Grumman Avenger torpedo bomber. From 12 October 1943, as part of Operation Cartwheel, RNZAF aircraft joined an allied air campaign against Japanese held airfields and the port of Rabaul.

The RNZAF took on a major part of the maritime reconnaissance task with Catalina (and later Sunderland) flying boats and Hudson bombers. The role of the RNZAF changed as the allies moved off the defensive. The Americans, leaders of the Allied nations in the Pacific, planned to bypass major Japanese strongholds, instead capturing a handful of island bases to provide a supply chain for an eventual attack on Japan itself. The Allied advance started from the South Pacific. The RNZAF was part of the force tasked with securing the line of advance by incapacitating bypassed Japanese strongholds, for example, Rabaul. As the war progressed the older types were replaced with more powerful modern aircraft; Kittyhawks gave way to Corsairs, Hudsons and Venturas. At the close of war the RNZAF was planning to bring 320 P51Ds into service as part replacement for the F4U. At its peak, in the Pacific, the RNZAF had 34 Squadrons—25 of which were based outside New Zealand and in action against Japanese forces. Thirteen squadrons of Corsairs, six of Venturas, two each of Catalinas and Avengers, two of Dakotas. The RNZAF also had a squadron of Dauntless dive bombers, several mixed transport and communications squadrons, a flight of Short Sunderlands and nearly 1000 training machines. To administer units in the South Pacific, No. 1 (Islands) Group RNZAF was formed on 10 March 1943.[5] In addition to this several hundred RNZAF personnel saw action with RAF squadrons or the FAA in Burma, Singapore and the South Pacific. By 1945 the RNZAF had over 41,000 personnel, including just over 10,000 aircrew who served with the RAF in Europe and Africa


----------



## gekho (Jun 14, 2011)

Built by the Brewster Aeronautical Corporation in Queens, New York City, the F2A Buffalo was the first production monoplane fighter to enter service with the US Navy. The F2A was an all-metal, single-engine, single-seat, mid-wing monoplane with retractable landing gear and a tail hook for carrier operations. The control surfaces, i.e., ailerons, elevators and rudder, were metal framed but covered with fabric. The struts of the hydraulically-operated landing gear retracted into the underside of the wing while the wheels fitted into the stubby fuselage below the wings. The tail hook was fully retractable into the rear fuselage while the tail-wheel partially retracted into the rear fuselage. Because of its short wingspan, the F2A did not need a folding wing configuration to be accommodated on U.S. aircraft carriers. 

The Buffalo entered squadron service in the summer of 1940 and it was not long before three serious defects were identified. The first was the landing gear; it was not strong enough for carrier operations. Brewster strengthened two weak struts but a real fix would require a redesign of the aircraft. The second defect was identified by reports from Europe which indicated that the Buffalo did not meet the performance criteria of other aircraft then in combat, e.g., armor protection, self sealing fuel tanks, etc. Armor protection was added to the F2A-3 resulting in a heavier, unstable aircraft. One solution was to use a more powerful Pratt Whitney engine but this would require a redesign of the aircraft. The third problem was the Brewster company management who had a habit of promising more than they could deliver resulting in serious delays in the deliveries of the aircraft. The final straw came when the Navy realized that the Grumman F4F-3 Wildcat was a superior aircraft in virtually every respect so no further Buffalos were ordered.


----------



## gekho (Jun 14, 2011)

The Vickers Vildebeest and the similar Vickers Vincent were two very large two- to three-seat single-engined British biplanes designed and built by Vickers and used as a light bomber, torpedo bomber and in the army cooperation roles. While first flown in 1928, it remained in service at the start of the Second World War, with the last Vildebeests flying against Japanese forces over Singapore and Java in 1942.

12 Vildebeests were purchased by the Royal New Zealand Air Force in 1935 for coastal defence, with a further 27 acquired from RAF stocks in 1940-41. In addition, 60 or 62 of these machines, (depending on source), were passed on to the RNZAF. Kiwi Vildebeests were also used for photo mapping. A few were used for maritime patrols against German surface raiders, and Japanese submarines, (a handful were based in Fiji in December 1941), but the main war time role of the New Zealand aircraft was as particularly unwieldy pilot trainers, until replaced by North American Harvards in 1942.


----------



## gekho (Jun 14, 2011)

New Zealand involvement with the Bristol Fighter began during WW1 even before the type went into service. Blenheim born Capt Clive Collett reportedly installed the first Constantinesco synchronising gear into prototype F.2A A3303 while working with the Experimental Armament Squadron at Orfedness in January 1917. (Collett later went on to become a Camel ace with 70 Sqn before being killed in an accident in December 1917). New Zealand involvement grew when a number of New Zealand aircrew operated the type. Notable amongst these was a young Keith Park, who was later to achieve the rank of Air Chief Marshal in the RAF and become a key figure in the Battle of Britain. As a Major in the RFC he achieved 20 victories flying the F.2B. Not so lucky were two aircrew known to have been killed in F.2B operations. 2nd Lt. Godfrey Johnstone (flying with 22 Squadron RFC from Auchel) was killed on January 30, 1918, along with his observer. Lt. Roy Fitzgerald MC (flying with 35 Squadron RFC from Flesselles) was killed on July 1 1918, although his wounded pilot survived. Although not on operations, Capt. Joseph Hammond was killed on September 22, 1918. At the time he was with the British Air Mission to the United States and was returning from a war bonds air display at Greenfield when he crashed near the Indianopolis speedway. One of his two passengers was also killed. At the time Hammond was the longest serving New Zealand pilot in the British services. He is notable for having been the New Zealand Governments first official pilot when employed to fly the Bleriot XI 'Britannia' in 1913. One other New Zealand connected F/2B pilot died in British service. Australian born F/O Neale Fitzgerald-Eager had served with the NZEF, going on to the RFC and RAF. He was serving with 14 Squadron at Ramleh in Palestine at the time of his death. He died of exposure approximately a week after his aircraft got off course and forced landed in the Sinai desert on June 14, 1920. Deaths in New Zealand service are recorded below.

Seven F.2B aircraft were operated in New Zealand in the 1919-1936 period. The first Bristol Fighters to arrive in New Zealand are associated with the mission of Col.A.V. Bettington RAF to New Zealand early in 1919. Col. Bettington had been appointed by the NZ Government to report on possible arrangements for the establishment of an Air Arm in New Zealand. Two reports were submitted (June and July), neither being deemed acceptable on the basis of cost. At the time Col. Bettington arrived New Zealand was offered a number of 'Imperial Gift' aircraft. The first batch was shipped on June 8, 1919 and arrived in Auckland on August 8, From there the crated aircraft (2 Bristol F.2B, 2 De Havilland DH4 and 2 Avro 504) were transhipped to Lyttleton where they arrived on August 28. H1558 was uncrated and sent to Sockburn (later renamed Wigram), from where it made its first flight on September 4, 1919. The other F.2B, H1557 was not to fly for nearly a year, after the second batch of Imperial Gift aircraft arrived.

Most of the Imperial gift aircraft were actually distributed amongst commercial operators. However the F.2B aircraft were among six aircraft retained for government use, and a small group of defence personnel were established to maintain and operate them. This was known for a time as the NZ Air Service, although by 1923 they were known as the NZ Aviation Corps. The aircraft were mainly in the 'general purpose' category, although in 1921 and 1923 they were used for refresher courses for former RFC officers. An Air Force Reserve had been officially created in 1922 as part of the territorial forces, but on June 14, 1923 the Government established the New Zealand Permanent Air Force as part of the regular forces, along with the New Zealand Air Force as part of the territorial forces. These forces were both under Army control (until 1937 when the RNZAF was established as a seperate force). Although not strongly supported with funding, the NZPAF did acquire a number of aircraft, including five more F.2bs. Two new Mk.II aircraft (6856 and 6857) were shipped to New Zealand on August 28, 1925. Three further new aircraft were acquired in July 1927. These were a Mk.III dual trainer (7120) and two J-type Mk.III army cooperation models (7121 and 7122). The later was the 3,576th and final F2B built under Air Ministry contract. The NZPAF in general used existing serials or constructor's numbers to identify aircraft. So these five carried their constructor's numbers as serials.

In NZPAF service the F.2B was a multi role aircraft. The aircraft continued to be used as an advanced trainer, for communications, army cooperation work, meteorological flights, and aerial survey work. For the later two Eagle VIII 7x7 inch format cameras were purchased in 1925. These were fitted to H1558 in March 1926. During July of that year Cpt J.L.Findlay carried out the first aerial photographic survey of Christchurch using 200 plates to cover nine square miles from an altitude of 5,400 feet (at a cost to the City Council of 99 pounds). A DH-50 was imported specifically for survey work and although this arrived in Lyttleton on March 31, 1927 the Bristol Fighters are known to have continued in survey work till at least 1929. The aircraft also carried out a considerable amount of 'joy-riding'. This was an accepted task, and many New Zealanders got their first taste of flying in a NZPAF aircraft. The aircraft participated in flying displays and official occassions. On September 11, 1928 four F.2B aircraft escorted Sir Charles Kingsford Smith and the Southern Cross on the final leg of flight into Wigram after making the first successful trans-Tasman flight. This historic occassion was filmed from the rear of one of the Bristol Fighters.

Three aircraft were written off in NZPAF service. H1557 was involved in a fatal crash during an annual pilot refresher course on March 17, 1926. During a type handling demonstration about 5.30pm the aircraft was seen to spin after a loop. The aircraft crashed into the grounds of the Methodist Orphanage in Harewood Rd, coming to rest about 11m (36') from the dining room where the children were eating. Pilot Cpt Frederick Horrell and passenger Lewis Reid (a mess waiter from Wigram) were killed. The pilot under instruction, Lt P.A. Turner was seriously injured, but survived. The other Imperial gift aircraft, H1558 was involved in a non-fatal crash in March 1929. The aircraft was subsequently broken up for spares. The other fatal accident also took place during an annual refresher camp. F2B 7121 was engaged in an air to ground gunnery exercise at the Lake Ellesmere range on February 25, 1936 when it failed to pull out of a dive. The aircraft struck the ground and rolled. The pilot, F/O Graham Owen, died from his injuries several hours later.

Although considered obsolete by 1931, the aircraft continued in service until 1936. By that time they were the last Bristol Fighters in military service in the British Commonwealth and possibly the world. The surviving four aircraft were transferred to instructional airframes. They were disposed off by burning on the Wigram dump at a time variously reported as between 1938 and late 1939.


----------



## dogsbody (Jun 14, 2011)

gekho said:


> The Douglas B-18 Bolo was a United States Army Air Corps and Royal Canadian Air Force bomber of the late 1930s and early 1940s. The Bolo was built by Douglas Aircraft Company and based on its DC-2 and was developed to replace the Martin B-10. By 1940 it was considered to be underpowered, to have inadequate defensive armament and carried too small a bomb load. Many were destroyed during the Pearl Harbor Attack and in the Philippines in early December 1941. By 1942 the survivors were relegated to antisubmarine or transport duty. A B-18 was one of the first American aircraft to sink a German U-Boat, the U-654 on 22 August 1942.
> 
> The Royal Canadian Air Force acquired 20 B-18As (designated the Douglas Digby Mark I), and also used them for patrol duties. On 2 October 1942, a B-18A, piloted by Captain Howard Burhanna Jr. of the 99th Bomb Squadron, depth charged and sank the German U-boat U-512 north of Cayenne, French Guiana. Bolos and Digbys sank an additional two submarines during the course of the war. RCAF Eastern Air Command (EAC) Digbys carried out 11 attacks on U-boats. U-520 was confirmed sunk by Flying Officer F. Raymes' crew of No 10 (BR) Sqn, on 30 October 1942.[3] east of Newfoundland. However, the antisubmarine role was relatively short-lived, and the Bolos were superseded in this role in 1943 by the B-24 Liberator which had a substantially longer range and a much heavier payload.


 


I used to work with F.O. Rayme's son. He told me a few of his Dad's stories. If SpecialHobby ever releases the 1/72 B-18 kit, I'm going to try to build it as Raymes' aircraft.
Thanks for posting.


Chris


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 14, 2011)

Technically speaking there were no RNZAF Buffalos. There was one squadron of RAAF Buffalos (21 Sqn) but all other Buffalo units were RAF. The confusion arises because 453 Sqn and 488 Sqn, although manned by Australian and Kiwi personnel, were Article XV Squadrons and hence were under RAF terms and conditions. They later reverted to their home country's respective air arm but at the time they flew Buffalos they were considered RAF units.


----------



## gekho (Jun 15, 2011)

As a loyal member of the Commonwealth, New Zealand had dispatched a considerable number of army and air force personnel to bolster Britain's perilous position in the Middle East and elsewhere during 1940-41, but after the December '41 attack on Pearl Harbour and the rapid Japanese advance to within striking distance of Australia, New Zealand suddenly found itself dangerously close to the firing line. Despite its relatively small population (some 2 million during W.W.2), New Zealand was ready to play its part but was woefully short of modern aircraft. This all changed when the RNZAF was integrated into the American South Pacific Command (SOPAC) and began to receive deliveries of the main types of US warplanes - some diverted from British orders. Within a year, the number of RNZAF squadrons had increased sevenfold and by the end of 1944, 80% of the RNZAF operational squadrons had been transferred from defensive duties to offensive operations in the SW Pacific theatre. A total of 28 home squadrons saw active service before the war ended.

No 25 Squadron occupies a unique place in the history of the Royal New Zealand Air Force. It was formed specifically to fly one type of aircraft, the Douglas SBD Dauntless and, as part of the US 5th Air Force, only carried out one operational tour against one major target - the Japanese base at Rabaul on the island of New Britain in the Bismarck Sea. The US Navy, RNZAF, along with the French AF in 1944-45, were the only Allied Air Forces to use the Dauntless in combat. The idea of equipping the RNZAF with Dauntless dive-bombers was first mooted in February, 1943. At that time, the Allied forces under the command of General MacArthur were firmly established on the island of Bougainville and in the western half of New Britain - positions which allowed the heavily defended base of Rabaul to be attacked from both east and west. But in spite of prolonged and intensive bombing raids throughout 1943, Rabaul - although weakened - remained a formidable fortress. Since a direct assault would require massive sea and land forces and could result in heavy casualties, the decision was taken in early 1944 to beef up the air campaign even further before committing ground troops. The RNZAF had expressed its willingness to provide additional air crews and, under the original plan, No 25, 26, 27 and 28 Sqn RNZAF were to be equipped with the Dauntless, in the event, only 25 Sqn used the type operationally. Created on July 31st, 1943 at Seagrove near Auckland, North Island, No 25 Sqn RNZAF was allotted twelve aircrews and a handful of ground staff under the command of Sqn. Ldr T.J. McLean de Lange.

It was initially equipped with nine war weary ex-U.S.Marine Corps SBD-3 and -4 aircraft reputed to have seen service at the battle of the Coral Sea and the initial battles for Guardalcanal (is this true???). These nine Douglas SBD-3s were on loan from MAG-13 (Marine Air Group) of the USMC who were then based at Seagrove for a period of rest and recuperation. The SBD-3s - referred to by the American pilots as ‘Slow But Deadly’ due to its ability to absorb combat damage - were combat-weary machines and it took a solid week’s work before the No 25 Sqn could get the first aircraft airborne. In addition, spares were in short supply and several of the machines had to be cannibalised with the help of mechanics from MAG-13 to restore the remainder to flying condition. The maintenance problems continued to hamper training and with with a 40% serviceability rate being the norm! The squadron’s requests for better aircraft were finally answered at the end of September when the number of SBDs was incrased to 17. Eighteen aircraft were delivered (RNZAF serials NZ205 - NZ222) plus a further batch in November ’43 (NZ5001 - NZ5018). NZ211 crashed during a training flight on September 13th, 1943 near Waiuku, North Island, NZ, killing both crewmen - pilot, Fl.Off W.D. McJannett and gunner, Sgt. D.M.J.Cairns. Despite being struck off charge, NZ211 was subsequently renumbered as NZ5007. (Cliff Jenks). By August, these aircraft began to receive temporary RNZAF serial numbers (NZ205-NZ222) but by late November, early December, had been allocated full RNZAF serials (NZ5001-NZ5018). A further nine aircraft were borrowed and received RNZAF serials - NZ5019 - NZ5027. At this time, many were repainted in similar colours, but with the addition of Blue/White/Blue RNZAF roundels without White bars, in six positions. Those on the fuselage sides had a Yellow outer ring as per contemporary RAF fuselage roundels. Fin flashes do not appear to have been added to the aircraft in photos taken at this time, but the last number of the serial was added in White to the fin and the nose cowl on some aircraft.


----------



## gekho (Jun 15, 2011)

For the rest of the year, the training continued and, bit by bit, the full complement of aircrews were transferred to the squadron. None of the New Zealand pilots had any experience of flying dive-bombers. The first batch of pilots had come from Army Cooperation squadrons or from second-line units and later they were joined by pilots fresh from flying school. As for the air gunners, most had arrived from Canada where they had been sent under the Empire Training Scheme; others were assigned from bomber and coastal patrol squadrons for a new operational tour. After an intensive ground course, flight training commenced. To convert to the Dauntless pilots had to rack up a minimum of 60 hours. The programme included dive-bombing practice - a hair-raising experience for the crews, especially the rear-gunner who had to sit with his back to the engine in a dive at 75 degrees from the horizontal. Alternative modes of attack were the ‘semi-vertical’ dive at 45 degrees without the perforated underwing air-brakes extended, and the low-level bombing run between 500/1500ft (150/500m). In addition there was live firing practice for both pilot and air gunner, formation flying and day/night navigation exercises. To mark the completion of their training, a formation of 18 aircraft flew over Auckland on the morning of January 6th, 1944. At this time, this was the largest formation of aircraft ever seen over the city. All squadron personnel were then dispatched to Swanson for infantry weapons training and a course in jungle warfare/survival.

There was more to come - operational training under tropical conditions at Pallikulo airbase on the island of Esperitu Santo in the New Hebrides (now Vanuatu). The ground echelon (Number 25 Servicing Unit) had been sent ahead to prepare for their reception. On January 30th, 1944, the aircrews of No 25 Sqn left New Zealand aboard a Lockheed Lodestar and Douglas Dakota of No 40 Sqn RNZAF, arriving at Pallikulo nine hours later where they found a line-up of twenty seven newer, but still well worn ex-USMC, SBD-4s (RNZAF serials NZ5019 - NZ5045) to replace the worn out -3s they had abandoned in NZ. Mossong says - NZ5028 - NZ5045, were also ex-USMC and were in poor condition. They were in the then current U.S.Navy 4 tone scheme of Semi-Gloss Sea Blue wing and tailplane upper surfaces, N.s.Sea Blue upper fuselage, Intermediate Blue fuselage sides and fin, and Insignia White lower wings, tailplanes and fuselage. RNZAF Blue/White/Blue roundels (with Yellow outer rings on the fuselage roundels only) were painted over the 'Stars and Bars' in six positions. 

The next day, operational training resumed - more dive-bombing practice and live gunnery exercises, formation and instrument flying. On February 11th, 1944, during an instrument flying session, the squadrn lost their first aircraft. SBD-4 NZ5037 (ex-BuAer 06953) flown by Fl.Off A.Moore and Flt.Sgt J.K. Munro went missing. Despite widespread searches over the following days, neither the aircraft or crew were found. More than forty years later, in 1987, the wreck of the missing SBD was discovered 50km from Santo. There was no trace of the crew. The aircraft was subsequently salvaged and restored as a museum exhibit. Training continued throughout February, culminating in mock sorties with US Marine Corps units (MAG-11, MAG-12 and MAG-21) where the New Zealanders were only a small part of formations that, at times, numbered over one hundred aircraft. Towards the end of the months, No 25 Sqn began to receive brand new Douglas SBD-5s to replace their second-hand SBD-4s. These were from the Marine Corps stocks (NZ5046-NZ5063) and were operated from February 19th in the Marine markings. By 25th February had been repainted with RNZAF roundels in four positions, and RNZAF serial numbers. All appeared to have the large pneumatic tailwheel fitted to land based USMC aircraft. 

The old machines were handed back to the Americans at the beginning of March. From that moment on, the training was over and No 25 Sqn was now considered combat-ready. Their first mission had been scheduled for the end of February but this was postponed until March 22nd because the squadron’s forward base at Piva on Bougainville was under repeated bombardment from Japanese artillery. Apart from a few familiarisation flights, there was very little activity at Pallikulo while the squadron waited for the ground situation to be resolved. On the morning of 22 March, the order came through to pack up and head for Piva via Henerson Field on Guadalcanal - a long detour south across open sea. No 25 Sqn flew the first leg in two echelons of nine aircraft - each led by a Lockheed PV-1 from No. 9 Sqn RNZAF. After a flight lasting five hours, all the New Zealand pilots reached Henderson Field but, on landing, Fl.Off. B.N.Graham swerved off the runway and collided with a petrol bowser, writing off his SBD-5 NZ5055 (ex-BuAer 36923). On the following day, the first echelon, led by Sqn.Ldr. McLean de Lange, reached Piva without incident, the second half of No 25 Sqn arriving on March 24th.

Soon after landing, McLean de Lange set about organising an operational sortie. This was a fairly timid, one-plane affair - an artillery spotting exercise conducted by the squadron commander himself and his rear gunner. Take-off was schedule for 06:15hrs - before the second echelon flew in from Henderson Field. The next day the Squadron set off for Piva on Bougainville, where the next morning their first operational sorties were carried out on the perimeter, due to the massive Japanese attacks on the Marine defenders in the area. The objective shared by the RNZAF and USMC SBDs was Rabaul and, more specifically, the dive bombing and strafing of the harbour installations, gun emplacements and surrounding air bases to clear the way for RNZAF and US Navy Grumman TBF Avengers to bomb the runways which were the primary targets. (The RNZAF had two squadrons of TBF-1C Avengers, No 30 and No 31 which fought alongside the Americans. They flew with the SBDs, on the same missions. Both NZ Avenger units were rotated through Guadalcanal and served until mid-44. Eight RNZAF Avengers were lost and eighteen crewmen were killed during their tour of operations.). The squadron was tasked with providing 12 aircraft and crews on a daily basis to carry out operations to help achive the 'neutralisation' of the large Japanese bases around Rabaul on the northern tip of New Britain. This was a tall order when the average operational strength of the squadron was 15 aircraft. This was achieved on all days except one. 

The type of mission given to the New Zealanders involved a flying time of three and a half to four hours. Because cloud tended to build up during the day, the missions were usually launched in the morning. The classic bomb load for a Dauntless consisted of one 1,000lb (450kg) bomb carried in a launching cradle under the fuselage. When required, 100lb(45kg) bombs could be carried under the wings.
As the squadron was operating under the control of the Strike Command of COMAIRSOLS (Commander Air Solomons), they were for all practical reasons a U.S. squadron. A normal operational tour for an American unit was six weeks; No 25 Sqn served on Bougainville for eight, averaging 95 hours per crew. The squadron set out 32 strikes, completing 29.


----------



## gekho (Jun 15, 2011)

Equipped with obsolescent Curtiss P-40s, Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) squadrons in the South Pacific performed impressively compared to the American units they operated alongside, in particular in the air-to-air role. The American government accordingly decided to give New Zealand early access to the Corsair, especially as it was not initially being used from carriers. Some 424 Corsairs equipped 13 RNZAF squadrons, including No. 14 Squadron RNZAF and No. 15 Squadron RNZAF, replacing SBD Dauntless as well as P-40s.[72] The F4Us were allocated NZ prefixed serial numbers: F4U-1s [N 5] NZ5201 to NZ5299; NZ5300 to NZ5399; NZ5400 to NZ5487, all of which were assembled by Unit 60; NZ5500 to NZ5577 were assembled and flown at RNZAF Hobsonville. In total there were 237 F4U-1s and 127 F4U-1Ds used by the RNZAF during the Second World War. 60 FG-1Ds which arrived post war were given serial numbers prefixed NZ5600 to NZ5660.

The first deliveries of lend-lease Corsairs began in March 1944 with the arrival of 30 F4U-1s at the RNZAF Base Depot Workshops (Unit 60) at Espiritu Santo in the New Hebrides. From April, these workshops became responsible for assembling all Corsairs for the RNZAF units operating the aircraft in the South West Pacific and a Test and Despatch flight was set up to test the aircraft after assembly. By June 1944, 100 Corsairs had been assembled and test flown. The first squadrons to use the Corsair were 20 and 21 Squadrons on Espiritu Santo island, operational in May 1944. The organization of the RNZAF in the Pacific and New Zealand meant that only the pilots and a small staff belonged to the Squadron (the maximum strength on a squadron was 27 pilots): Squadrons were assigned to several Servicing Units (SUs five-six officers, 57 NCOs, 212 airmen) which carried out aircraft maintenance and operated from fixed locations:[74] hence F4U-1 NZ5313 was first used by 20 Squadron/1 SU on Guadalcanal in May 1944; 20 Squadron was then relocated to 2 SU on Bougainville in November.[75] In all there were 10 front line SUs plus another three based in New Zealand. Because each of the SUs painted its aircraft with distinctive markings and the aircraft themselves could be repainted in several different colour schemes the RNZAF Corsairs were far less uniform in appearance compared with their American and FAA contemporaries. By late 1944, the F4U had equipped all 10 Pacific-based fighter squadrons of the RNZAF.

By the time the Corsairs arrived, there were virtually no Japanese aircraft left in New Zealand's allocated sectors of the Southern Pacific, and despite the RNZAF Squadrons extending their operations to more northern islands, they were primarily used for close support of American, Australian and New Zealand soldiers fighting the Japanese. New Zealand pilots were aware of the Corsair's poor forward view and tendency to ground loop, but found these drawbacks could be solved by pilot training in curved approaches before use from rough forward airbases. At the end of 1945, all Corsair squadrons but one (No. 14) were disbanded. That last squadron was based in Japan, until the Corsair was retired from service in 1947. No. 14 Squadron was given new FG-1Ds and, in March 1946 transferred to Iwakuni, Japan as part of the British Commonwealth Occupation Force. Only one airworthy example of the 424 aircraft procured survives: NZ5648/ZK-COR, owned by the Old Stick and Rudder Company at Masterton, NZ. One other mostly complete aircraft and the remains of two others were known to be held by a private collector at Ardmore, NZ, in 1996. Their current whereabouts are unknown.


----------



## gekho (Jun 15, 2011)

The S-25 Sunderland was a development by Shorts of the 'C' class flying boat. Intended to meet a specification for a 4-engine coastal patrol/ long range reconaissance aircraft, production was ordered by the Air Ministry in March 1936 even before the prototype was complete. The design incorporated Fraser-Nash turrets in the nose and tail, a re-positioned flight deck to accomodate the changes to the nose, and a sweep back on the wings to allow for a shift in the centre of gravity. The fuselage was split in two decks with a bomb room beneath the wings - bombs or depth charges being winched out on racks below the wings. The crew comforts included rest bunks, a galley with two primus stoves, and a naval style flushing head. The prototype (K4774) flew in October 1937, and the type entered service with the RAF in the following year. The aircraft was produced as a Mk.1 with Pegasus XXII engines (75), Mk.II with more powerful XXIII engines (58), Mk.III with modified planing hull and a dorsal turret (407), and in 1943 the Mk.V with 1200 hp P&W R-1830 Twin Wasp engines (143). The Mk.IV was later designated the Seaford and was the progenitor of the Solent (1 completed as a Seaford, 6 converted to Solents).

The RNZAF initially operated Four Mk III Sunderland Transport aircraft (NZ4101-4104). The transport variant of the Sunderland was originally developed for BOAC from the standard Mk.III in 1942, and began international operation in March 1943. These unarmed aircraft had the military equipment removed, fairings over the turret positions and an improved interior catering for 24 to 30 passengers. In January 1944 the British Secretary of State for Dominion Affairs offered the New Zealand Government four at a very reasonable rate. Although the sale was initially opposed by the US (which saw the aircraft as potential post-war airliners), the aircraft were delivered by air (taking a westerly route through Africa and the Americas) between October and December 1944. Officially brought on charge on December 4th, the aircraft were allocated to the Flying Boat Transport Flight and based at Hobsonville. After repainting and interior reconfiguration for the combined passenger/freight role, the aircraft began operation in February 1945. The routes were primarily Auckland-Fiji, and Auckland-Noumea-Espiritu Santo. With the end of the war the aircraft were heavily involved in repatriating service personnel until they were laid up at the end of 1945.

The next phase in their service began in early 1946. During February and March, NZ4101 and NZ4102 were used by TEAL for training crews while they awaited delivery of their Sandringham aircraft. Representations to Government resulted in the re-establishment of a service to Fiji and on June 6, 1946 a weekly flight schedule commenced using NZ4102. In the meantime NZ4103 was converted for civil service, the work taking till October and the first post-conversion flight occuring on October 26th. By December 1946, 90% of the passengers on the Fiji service were fare paying civilians, and the government was under pressure to turn the operation over to a civil airline. The New Zealand Government had 'nationalised' domestic airline services and the New Zealand National Airways Corporation officially began operation on April 1 1947. However NAC lacked suitable international agreements and until these were finalised, the RNZAF continued to operate the services. On November 1 1947 NAC officially took over the South Pacific services being conducted by the RNZAF. In preparation for this the four aircraft were transferred to NAC on September 30. NZ4102 was registered as ZK-AMF and NZ4103 as ZK-AMG. However ZK-AMF was returned and its registration cancelled on December 22. In its place NZ4104 was civilianised and became ZK-AMK. (NZ4103 had been carrying out the service and NZ4102 was the 'standby'. Engineers considered NZ4104 to be the better airframe). In early 1948 NAC also began scheduled services from Wellington to the Chatham islands. However NAC were never very happy with operating the Sunderlands (they were underpowered and suffered numerous engine problems, as they had in RNZAF service) so they sought to pass the routes to TEAL. This occurred on June 6, 1950. The final service was by ZK-AMK over May 30-31. The aircraft made its final flight on June 1 after which it was delivered to Hobsonville.

The remaining aircraft were returned to the RNZAF (NZ4101 had been broken up for spares in 1949). The three beached aircraft were put up for tender by the Government stores board in May 1951. NZ4103/ZK-AMG and NZ4104/ZK-AMK were subsequently readvertised. NZ4102 was broken up in 1953-54. NZ4104 had a brief return to service in 1952 for use in conducting water and beaching drills as the RNZAF prepared for the arrival of GR Mk.5 Sunderlands. The remaining two Mk.III Sunderlands were broken up in 1955. 

The RNZAF received 16 refurbished RAF MR.5 aircraft (NZ4105-4120) in 1953. These aircraft were allocated to No's 5 and 6 SQNs which operated them in long range maritime reconnaissance, ASW and SAR duties. Although chosen to meet New Zealand's commitment to patrol large areas of the South Pacific, the aircraft are probably best known for their 'Angel of Mercy' role - conducting mercy flights, delivering aid to civil disasters and carrying out searches. The aircraft were based at Hobsonville, and at Lauthala bay in Fiji. No 6 SQN was disbanded in 1957, and No 5 SQNs strength was steadily reduced until the Sunderlands were phased out in 1967. Two aircraft were lost in service - NZ4111 struck a reef in the Chathams in November1959 (where some of the wreck remains) and NZ4117 was written off after an accident at Tarawa in April 1961. NZ4108 was sold to Australian interests in 1963. Two aircraft (NZ4116 and NZ4119) had been dismantled for spares. NZ4110 became INST183, but was scrapped in the mid-1960's. One aircraft was given to MoTaT in 1966, and the remainder were sold for scrap (1965-67).


----------



## gekho (Jun 15, 2011)

The Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) acquired numerous Hudsons from RAF allotments. These included 54 Mk.IIIs, 73 Mk.IIIAs, six Mk.Vs, and four MK.Vis. 94 of these aircraft received New Zealand serials NZ2001 to NZ2094, whereas seven retained their RAF serials. They served with five Bomber Reconnaissance Squadrons (Nos 1, 2, 3, 4, and 9) and with two Transport Squadrons (Nos 40 and 41). In the bomber role, they entered service during 1941 with Nos. 1, 2, and 4 Squadrons. 

The RNZAF Hudsons began flying maritime patrols from New Zealand, Fiji, and New Caledonia. Their first action was in late November of 1942 when No. 3 Squadron entered the battle for Guadalcanal. During its tour of duty in the Solomons, No. 3 Squadron's Hudsons gained their first aerial victory on April 2, 1943 and scored its first submarine kill on the next day. They were phased out by No. 3 Squadron in 1944, and were replaced by Lockheed Venturas. In the transport role they served from 1943 until the end of the war. For RNZAF serial tie-ups with USAAF and RAF serials, look at Darren Crick's RNZAF serial number website. The RNZAF serials NZ2001 through NZ2036 were from RAF Hudson lots delivered prior to Lend-Lease. Numbers NZ2037 and later were acquired after Lend-Lease was in effect, and they hence had USAAF serial numbers assigned for administrative purposes.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 15, 2011)

Great stuff! One correction though, the Avro York shown (except the top photo) are of MW140 which served with the RAAF's Governor Generals Flight. By the looks of terrain I'd guess these photos were taken at Bougainville during the GG's tour of the New Guinea area in late '45.


----------



## gekho (Jun 15, 2011)

Wildcat said:


> Great stuff! One correction though, the Avro York shown (except the top photo) are of MW140 which served with the RAAF's Governor Generals Flight. By the looks of terrain I'd guess these photos were taken at Bougainville during the GG's tour of the New Guinea area in late '45.



Uff, dont know how you do to distinguish them....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2011)

Great info fellas.


----------



## A4K (Jun 15, 2011)

Great thread mate...will have a good read as time allows.

One thing - we didn't use York's in the RNZAF, although atleast one RAF machine did visit. (Plan to model this at some time). Our transports at this time were the C-47, Hastings, and Bristol Freighter.


----------



## gekho (Jun 16, 2011)

From August 1942, No. 487 Squadron RNZAF, (operating in Europe as part of the Royal Air Force), was equipped with the type, although losses (including on 3 May 1943 the loss of all 11 aircraft attacking Amsterdam), lead to their replacement with the de Havilland Mosquito in June. The Royal New Zealand Air Force in the Pacific received 139 Venturas and some Harpoons from June 1943 to replace Lockheed Hudsons in the maritime patrol bomber and medium bomber roles. Initially Venturas were unpopular with the RNZAF due to rumoured poor performance on one engine, the fate of Squadron Leader Leonard Trent VC's 487 Squadron (above) as well as the failure of the U.S. to provide New Zealand with promised B-24 Liberators. Despite that the RNZAF Venturas came to be amongst the most widely used of any nation's, seeing substantial action until VJ Day over South West Pacific islands.

The first 19 RB-34s that arrived by sea from the U.S. in June had much equipment either missing or damaged. Six airworthy machines were hurriedly produced by cannibalisation and sent into action with No. 3 Squadron RNZAF in Fiji. On 26 June the first PV-1s were flown to Whenuapai and No. 1 Squadron RNZAF was able to convert to 18 of these by 1 August, then replacing the mixed 3 Squadron in action at Henderson Field, Guadacanal in late October. By this time No. 2 Squadron RNZAF at Ohakea and No. 9 Squadron RNZAF were also using the type. The following year No. 4 Squadron RNZAF and No. 8 Squadron RNZAF also received Venturas. Some squadrons were retained on garrison duty while others followed the allied advance to Emirau and Green Island and to New Britain. RNZAF Venturas were tasked with routine patrols, anti-shipping strikes, minelaying, bombing and strafing missions, air-sea rescue patrols, and photographic reconnaissance missions. In an apparently bizarre case of taking Lockheed's marketing slogan of The Fighter-Bomber too literally, even briefly, Venturas conducted fighter sweeps.

RNZAF machines often clashed with Japanese fighters, notably during an air-sea rescue patrol on Christmas Eve of 1943. NZ4509 was attacked by nine Japanese single-engined fighters over St. George's Channel. It shot down three, later confirmed, and claimed two others as probables, although it suffered heavy damage in the action. The pilot, Flying Officer D. Ayson and navigator, Warrant Officer W. Williams, were awarded the DFC. The dorsal turret gunner Flight Sergeant G. Hannah was awarded the DFM. By late 1944 the Ventura began to be phased out of frontline action as the RNZAF backed away from the Patrol Bomber concept, orders for PV-2 Harpoons were cancelled after a handful or aircraft had been delivered. At VJ Day only 30 PV-1 aircraft remained on the front-line with No. 3 Squadron at Jacquinot Bay. Planned re-equipment with Mosquitoes did not take place until after the cessation of hostilities. The last Ventura unit was No. 2 Squadron, which continued to operate PV-1 and PV-2 aircraft on meteorological duty until 1948. 

42 of the RNZAF's Lockheed PV-1 Ventura bombers were lost in combat and accidents during the war. 74 of the aircraft survived the conflict, only to be melted down after the war. Today only two original RNZAF Venturas remain. One isrestored and on static display at the Museum of Transport and Technology (MoTaT) in Auckland. This is actually one of the RB-34 Lexington versions, which were always called a Ventura in the RNZAF. The remains of the other Ventura, a genuine PV1, still lies where it crash-landed on the grass airstrip at Talasea, New Ireland. Sadly no efforts have been made by the RNZAF to retreive and restore the Ventura, which could be a viable restoration project .


----------



## gekho (Jun 16, 2011)

Twenty-three Avro Ansons served with the RNZAF from 1942-43 through till the last of the Anson fleet was retired in 1952. The Anson was a British medium bomber that was used with varied success early in the war by RAF Coastal Command. However the type really came into its own when it was relegated to a training role, and many thousands of pilots, navigators, wireless operators and gunners trained in the type i across Britain, Canada, Rhodesia, Australia and New Zealand. In the RNZAF their role was specifically training General Reconnaissance bomber pilots and navigators. The pilots had usually done a tour in the Pacific Islands as 2nd Pilot in a General Reconnaissance crew, and were returned to New Zealand to train in the Ansons to become 1st Pilots, or Captain, of the Hudsons and Venturas.

The School of General Reconnaissance began first at RNZAF Nelson as a Flight of No. 2 (GR) Squadron, flying Vickers Vincents and Vildebeests. The school soon moved to RNZAF Omaka, at Blenheim, where in July 1942 the Vickers biplanes were phased out of the school and replaced with the first batch of 14 Ansons that had arrived from Britain. In June 1943 another batch of Ansons arrived to bring the total to 23, and the school was moved up to RNZAF New Plymouth to cope with the expansion. It was then that the school incorporated the training of navigators (previously done at Ohakea), becoming known as the School of General Reconnaissance and Navigation. Of course whilst on training flights the Ansons were also providing real seaward reconnaissance as a dual role, with patrols reaching well out into the Tasman Sea.


----------



## gekho (Jun 16, 2011)

The North American Harvard is probably the best known RNZAF aircraft type, thanks to many years service with the Red Checkers display team, and then beyond that with the civil Roaring Forties display team. Eventually 202 Harvards of various marks were taken on charge with the Royal New Zealand Air Force. The first twelve Harvard II's arrived in New Zealand in March 1941, and were assembled at Hobsonville. These were American built aircraft, but to a British order so with British cockpit systems. In the USA they were known as the AT-6A. Of them, three (NZ901, 902 and 904) entered RNZAF service with the Central Flying School at RNZAF Tauranga to train instructors on the type. The other nine were divided up issued to No's 1, 2 and 3 Service Flying Training Schools respectively at Wigram, Woodbourne and Ohakea. In June 1941 two more batches of Mk II Harvards arrived in NZ bringing the total in service to 67 aircraft, between CFS, and the SFTS's. A further 38 Harvard II's arrived in January 1942, bringing total strength to 105 machines, which were designated as NZ901 through to NZ1005. Compared with the obsolete Gordons, Hinds, Vincents and Vildebeest biplanes they replaced at the Service Flying Training Schools at Wigram and Woodbourne, the two-seat monoplane Harvard proved powerful, comfortable and a very suitable lead in to the fighters like Kittyhawk, Corsair and Spitfire. 

With the entry of Japan into the war, the RNZAF restructured itself into a defensive, and later offensive force, rather than simply a training institute for the Commonwealth Air Training Plan. This meant No. 3 SFTS at Ohakea disbanded so that station became an operational training unit, and No's 1 and 2 SFTS were expanded. Then in June 1942 Wigram became a completely multi-engined training station with Oxfords, while Woodbourne's SFTS training strength became 1/3rd multi-engined (Oxfords) and 2/3rds single-engine training with Harvards. Thus most training Harvards moved to Woodbourne, with a peak of some 60 Harvards on strength operationally at 2 SFTS at one point. In October 1943, the first of the RNZAF's new Mk III Harvards arrived. These all metal aircraft had a different electrical system from the Mk II, being 24 volt. They also had the US style cockpit layout as opposed to the British style Mk II that had been supplied under the Empire Air Training Scheme (or also known as the Commonwealth Air Training Plan). These later model aircraft continued to arrive in New Zealand through till November 1944, though not all were Mk II's. The odd different model crept into the package, with the likes of NZ1070 being a Mk IIA which had a wooden rear fuselage (from a time when the manufacturer was having difficulty in sourcing necessary metal componentry, an issue later resolved by the time the Mk III's were being built). Also three Mk IIB models arrived (NZ1100, NZ1101 and NZ1102). These were Mk II's but built under licence in Canada by the Noordyn Aircraft Company. these were known in the USA as the AT-16. 

By late 1944 the situation in the Pacific was going the Allies' way so No. 2 SFTS was closed down, and the Harvards moved back to Wigram. The CFS moved from Tauranga to Woodbourne to take the school's place, thus maintaining a small Harvard connection there. Of course training at the SFTS's was not the only role for the Harvard in WWII. many were used as communications aircraft and there was hardly a station in the country that didn't have at least one Harvard attached for this purpose. The type also came into play as a fighter-bomber under the Forces Available For Anti-Invasion (FAFAI) Scheme, which saw guns and bomb racks fitted to Harvards (and other types) within training schools in case of Japanese invasion. The instructors would have been their brave pilots, in a desperate, perhaps suicidal, attempt to stem an invasion force. 

Harvards also served with No. 2 (Fighter) Operational Training Unit at Ohakea, and No. 14 (Fighter) Squadron at Hood Aerodrome, Masterton. Others served as trainers for dive bomber squadrons, on strength with No. 25 Squadron at Seagrove (and later No. 26 Sqn there), and No's 30 and 31 Squadrons at Gisborne. By war's end most of the 150 surviving Harvards were withdrawn to storage. All the Mk II's and most Mk III's went to Wigram to be stored, while the Mk IIA's went to Ashburton to await their fate. The MkII's never flew again, (apart from NZ1004 for a short period) and many became instructional airframes. In 1949 however the Compulsory Military Training Scheme saw the Mk III Harvards return to service at Wigram, after an overhaul at No. 1 Repair Depot, Woodbourne. And the four Territorial Air Force squadrons (No. 1 Sqn at Whenuapai, No. 2 Sqn at Ohakea, No. 3 Sqn at Wigram and No. 4 Sqn at Taieri)were issued with Mk IIA's from Ashburton. 

From 1953 the MkIII's were again withdrawn, replaced by the Mk IIA's which had now been modified to Mk IIA* standard. From 1955 when the TAF Mustangs were withdrawn some of the stored MK III's were issued to the TAF, serving till 1957. Then the TAF disbanded and the Mk III's went to Woodbourne for overhaul. The Mk III's then replaced the Mk IIA*'s at Wigram, which all went into storage apart from the odd station hack and a handful with No. 42 (Communications) Squadron. In 1959, the 59 surviving Mk II's (which had not been active at all and were used for training purposes or stored) were sold to Bennett Aviation at Te Kuiti for scrapping. Parts of these aircraft were later used in the Bennett Airtruck topdresser, a short lived venture that had little success. Others from the scrap yard ended up in park playgrounds, such as in Tauranga, Takapau, Pahiatua, and Methven, and one still resides in the Museum of Transport and Technology. others have survived elsewhere. In 1977 the Mk III harvards were finally withdrawn and replaced by the NZAI Airtrainer. At this point most were stored for a short time then tendered for disposal, and good numbers went into private hands, where today well over a dozen remain active today, and many more in Australia.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## A4K (Jun 16, 2011)

Echo that! Just noticed too the shots of the Sunderland III transport - brilliant! (Thanks for posting!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2011)

great pics mate!


----------



## gekho (Jun 20, 2011)

The Handley Page H.P.67 Hastings was a British troop-carrier and freight transport aircraft designed and built by Handley Page Aircraft Company for the Royal Air Force. At the time, it was the largest transport plane ever designed for the RAF, and it replaced the Avro York as the standard long-range transport. Hastings were operated in New Zealand, where the Royal New Zealand Air Force's 40 Squadron flew the type until replaced by C130 Hercules in 1965. Four Hastings C.Mk 3 transport aircraft were built and supplied to the RNZAF. One crashed at RAAF Base Darwin and caused considerable damage to a water main, a railway and the road into the city. The other three were broken up at RNZAF Base Ohakea. During the period that the engines were having problems with their sleeve valves (lubricating oil difficulties) RNZAF personnel joked that the Hastings was the best three-engined aircraft in the world.


----------



## gekho (Jun 20, 2011)

The New Zealand government had ordered 30 Vickers Wellington Mk1C bombers in 1938. RNZAF aircrew were sent to England to train on the new aircraft based at RAF Marham. The crews were to fly the aircraft to New Zealand in batches of six. RAF official records name this group of airman as "The New Zealand Squadron", and as a result of Britain delaring war against Germany, the New Zealand Government made the airman and the aircraft available to the RAF to help with the new war effort. A decision by the British Air Ministry to give them the defunct No. 75 Squadron numberplate on 4 April 1940, meant that the nucelus of The New Zealand Squadron personnel remained together as an operational unit of the RAF.


----------



## gekho (Jun 20, 2011)

The Lancastrian was a high-speed long-range transport conversion of the Lancaster bomber. The first conversions were made in Canada by Victory Aircraft Ltd for Trans-Canada Air Lines and were operated by this company on behalf of the Canadian government on transatlantic mail and passenger services between Montreal and Prestwick. The Canadian Lancastrians were fitted with Packard-built Rolls-Royce Merlin engines and accommodated ten passengers. 

Production of the Lancastrian was later undertaken by Avro and deliveries were made to the RAF, BOAC and British South American Airways Corporation. The four main variants of the aircraft were: the Lancastrian C.I, a nine-seat version of which 23 were produced for the RAF but all but two were subsequently operated by BOAC; Lancastrian C.2, which was similar to the C.I and 38 were produced for the RAF; Lancastrian 3, initially for BSAAC, accommodating 13 passengers (18 eventually delivered, most for BOAC); and the C.4 for the RAF, eight of which were delivered.


----------



## gekho (Jun 20, 2011)

The Douglas Dakota was the RNZAF's first dedicated long range transport aircraft and it revolutionised the Air Force's operational ability when it entered RNZAF service with Whenuapai's No. 40 Squadron in 1943. Used for the transportation of troops and cargo around New Zealand and the Pacific and beyond during the war, after the war the Dakotas of No's 40, 41 and 42 Squadron were a familiar site and eventually most were demobbed and formed the backbone of the National Airways Corporation (NAC) airline.However some were retained in the RNZAF 's inventory.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2011)

Great info!


----------



## gekho (Jun 22, 2011)

486 (NZ) Squadron came about because of the Empire Air Training Scheme (EATS) which was created by the promulgatation of Article XV on 19 December 1939. The article provided for the formation of Commonwealth squadrons within the RAF. On 17 April 1941 a further agreement was negotiated allowing for six New Zealand Squadrons to be formed: Numbers 485 to 490 These units were manned and (mostly) commanded by New Zealanders trained under the EATS, although this didn't preclude other nationalities from being members. Administratively the "Article XV squadrons" were an integral part of the RAF, with all command appointments being made by the RAF. Other Dominion or Commonwealth countries involved were Australia and Canada, Rhodesia and South Africa. By the end of the war nearly 50% of 486(NZ) Squadron's personnel were non-New Zealanders; for example F. Philip "Joe" Kendall, a British national and a highly regarded member of the unit served with the squadron from March to July 1945. Two of 486's commanding officers, Squadron Leaders Roberts (March 1942 - April 1943) and Iremonger (January 1944 - December 1944) were also British. The squadron formed on 7 March 1942, initially at RAF Kirton in Lindsey[4], Lincolnshire, as part of RAF Fighter Command and equipped with Hawker Hurricane IIs. For a while 486 Sqn. was a nightfighter unit tasked with working in conjunction with 1453 Turbinlite Flight. The squadron was re-equipped with Hawker Typhoons starting in July 1942.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 23, 2011)

FYI, the middle pic was taken at Singapore in 1942.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2011)

Agreed...good Stuff!


----------



## gekho (Mar 22, 2012)

Brothers Leo and Vivian Walsh built and flew a Howard Wright biplane in 1910 and flew it on 5 February 1911. When in August the aircraft crashed it was rebuilt by the brothers into what was in reality an entirely new aircraft, with a streamlined nacelle between the wings, which now had swept outer bay, while the canard was replaced by a conventional tailplane. During 1914 they began construction of a two place flying boat similar to a Curtiss design. After the war broke out, the brothers founded the New Zealand Flying School in October 1915 to train men for the Royal Flying Corps. The Curtiss based design was modified with dual controls to become a trainer and first flown 1 January 1915. The first class of three included the fighter ace, Keith Caldwell. Classes were always small but - in contrast to overseas training - comprehensive.

Due to the difficulties obtaining suitable training aircraft, the Walsh brothers decided to build their own trainers, initially based on this pattern. Over the next four years they produced a series of four flying boat designs, evolved from, but bearing little resemblance to the original Curtiss model. The last of the Walsh Brothers designs, the Type D of 1919 was an aerodynamically and hydrodynamically advanced machine, with a powerful Beardmore engine. The flying school struggled to gain clients after the war, and all assets of the flying school were acquired for the NZPAF in 1924. All Walsh brothers flying boats had been made for the use of the school, not for sale. The NZPAF had a landplane based training programme using the Avro 504K and had no use for the flying boats. The survivors are believed to have been burnt on the Auckland waterfront, however there are "lost treasure" stories that these and some of the other machines used by the flying school are stored on a defence force base at Devonport in tunnels bricked up after the Second World War.


----------



## gekho (Mar 22, 2012)

The Supermarine Walrus was a single-engine amphibious biplane reconnaissance aircraft designed by R. J. Mitchell and operated by the Fleet Air Arm. It also served with the Royal Air Force, RAAF, RNZN, RCAF, and RNZAF.The Walrus was initially developed for service from cruisers at the request of Australia, and was called the Seagull V although there was little resemblance to the earlier Supermarine Seagull III. It was designed to be launched from ship-borne catapults, and was the first amphibious aircraft in the world to be launched by catapult with a full military load.

The lower wings of this biplane were set in the shoulder position with a stabilising float mounted under each one, and its horizontal tail-surfaces were positioned high on the tail-fin. The single Bristol Pegasus VI radial engine was housed in a nacelle slung from the upper wing and powered a four-blade propeller in pusher configuration. The wings could be folded on ship, giving a stowage width of 17 ft 11 in (5.5 m). One of the more unusual characteristics of the aircraft was that the control column was not a fixed fitting in the usual way, but could be unplugged from either of two sockets at floor level. It became a habit for only one column to be in use and when control was passed from the pilot to co-pilot or vice-versa, the control column would simply be unplugged and handed over.As the Walrus was stressed to a level suitable for catapult-launching, rather surprisingly for such an ungainly-looking machine, it could be looped and bunted, whereupon any water in the bilges would make its presence felt. This usually discouraged the pilot from any future aerobatics on this type.

Armament usually consisted of two Vickers K machine guns, with the capability of carrying 760 lb (345 kg) of bombs or depth charges mounted beneath the lower wings.The Royal Australian Air Force ordered 24 examples directly off the drawing boards, under the Seagull V A2 designation, which were delivered for service from cruisers from 1935 followed by orders from the Royal Air Force with the first production Walrus, K5772, flying on 16 March, 1936. It was also hoped to capitalise on the aircrafts successful exports to Japan, Spain, etc.A total of 740 Walrus were built in three major variants: the metal-hulled Seagull V and Walrus I, and the wooden-hulled Walrus II. The Walrus was affectionately known as the Shagbat or sometimes Steam-pigeon the latter name coming from the steam produced by water striking the hot Pegasus engine.

The first Seagull V, A2-1, was handed over to the Royal Australian Air Force in 1935, with the last, A2-24 delivered in 1937 and served aboard the HMA Ships Australia (MTO [Mediterranian Theatre of Operations]), Canberra (MTO, SWPA, lost at Guadalcanal in 1942), Sydney (MTO, SWPA, lost off the coast of Western Australia 1942), Perth and Hobart.Walrus deliveries started in 1936 when the first example to be deployed was with the New Zealand division of the Royal Navy, on HMS Achilles (later a victor of the Battle of the River Plate). By the start of World War II the Walrus was in widespread use, and saw service in home waters, the Mediterranean and the Far East. Walrus are credited with sinking or damaging at least five enemy submarines, while RAF use in home waters was mainly in the air-sea rescue role. One Walrus, HD874, (Restored and exhibited at the RAAF Museum, Point Cook, Victoria) was still in service in 1947 with the Australian Antarctic Expedition.The Irish Air Corps used the Walrus as a maritime patrol aircraft during World War II. One of the Walrus aircraft formerly flown by the Air Corps is preserved, albeit in Royal Navy colours. The aircraft was bought back by the Fleet Air Arm after the war as a training aircraft, and now resides in the RNAS museum in Yeovilton.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2012)

looks better sitting in the water, just don't look right otherwise...


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 24, 2012)

Great pictures and very informative text, as usual. The third pic of the RAAF Vengeance is actually a Royal Navy Fleet Air Arm F6F Hellcat. The Chesapeake is shown in Armee de L Air colours. The first military aircraft in New Zealand was only one Bleriot XI-2 two-seater, not two; this was named 'Britannia' and had formerly been used by Hendon based 'stunt' pilot Gustav Hamel to fly from Dover in England to Cologne in April 1913.

Only four of the 48 PV-2 Harpoons arrived in NZ before the order was cancelled and the aircraft were sent back to the US in April to May 1945. They were not flown in New Zealand apart from their delivery flights. 

The middle picture of a Hastings shows TG603; this is an RAF aircraft; ended its life in a crash at Luqa, Malta. One of the RNZAF Hastings nose sections survives at MoTaT. The lower Hastings image was taken at Mildenhall at the start of the 1953 England to New Zealand (Harewood, Christchurch) air race, which was won by an RAF Canberra. The tail of the handicap winner, a KLM DC-6 is visible. There's a neat story about that aircraft in that it was carrying a bunch of women from Europe who had settled on embarking on a new life in New Zealand. Like the KLM DC-2 in the 1934 MacRobertson air race from England to Australia, the KLM flight was considered a fare paying passenger flight by the airline. The RNZAF Hastings was forced out of the race due to engine trouble.

The RNZAF never operated the Lancastrian, nor the Hurricane.

Keep 'em coming...


----------



## gekho (Mar 26, 2012)

When the Second World War broke out on 3 September 1939, the Commonwealth had no spare aircraft to sell and aircraft which were purchased or built in South Africa were obsolete, with only six Hurricane Mk1's, a Fairey Battle and a Blenheim Mk1 being current operational types. On top of this, the 1936 plan for expansion had not materialised. The SAAF still only consisted of 160 permanent force officers, 35 cadets and 1 400 other ranks. No effort was made to procure modern aircraft from any other source. Technical knowledge was limited to fabric covered biplanes. The SAAF consisted of a Central Flying School at Zwartkop, two light bomber squadrons which were equipped with Hartbees and based at Waterkloof, the Aircraft and Artillery Depot at Roberts Heights (Voortrekkerhoogte), and a number of detached flights operating at the out stations.

The inclusion of the entire South African Airways fleet of Junkers aircraft and the technical staff with experience in metal covered monoplanes was a boost to the SAAF, as were the civil aircraft taken over. The Junkers had been bought with a possible war in mind and the Ju-52s were used for transport and the Ju-86s as medium bombers, hastily converted for the purpose. The Ju-86s were pressed into service immediately in a maritime role and their first success was the interception of a German ship trying to run for home in December 1939. In October 1939, Chief of the General Staff, Sir Pierre van Ryneveld, approved a plan known as the Peace Expansion Scheme, under which a total of 720 aircraft were acquired - 336 of which were fighters. When Italy entered the war in 1940, SAAF squadrons were deployed to East Africa with the aircraft available at the time, later to be supplemented by more modern aircraft. The SAAF played a tremendous part in the conquest Mussolini's African Empire. Without air superiority, it may have taken months to move the Italians from their positions in the mountains. They were simply blasted out of their positions, impregnable from the ground, by bombs let loose upon them by the SAAF. Conditions were far from ideal, operations were from makeshift desert airfields or hacked out of bush. Then there was the tropical sun and the fine dust that got into motors, machine guns and food.

Nearer to home the SAAF supported the RAF in the British invasion on Vichy held Madagascar in May 1942. Two flights, equipped with Marylands and Beauforts, operated in ground support and reconnaissance roles. The SAAF played a vital role in photographing the island prior to the invasion. The operation ended in November 1942. The SAAF did not enter into the Empire Air Training Scheme, but on 1 August 1940, a Joint Air Training Scheme was adopted and proved such a brilliant success throughout the British Commonwealth that it ultimately became a nemesis for the Luftwaffe and Regia Aeronautica. The scheme provided for the establishment of 24 flying schools with a target of 3 000 and at least 2 000 observers by 1942. By the end of 1944 SAAF strength had reached 44 417 inclusive of 2 349 pilots, some 1 535 observers and gunners, 9 661 artisans and 6 595 basic trainees. As a result of the Joint Air Training Scheme, a total of 33 347 aircrews had been trained by thirty six Air Schools by 1945. There was little doubt that the 'Battle of training' as it became known, was being well and truly won.

SAAF squadrons moved on to Northern Africa in April 1942, now equipped with the latest aircraft. The SAAF was represented in the invasion of Sicily by 1, 12, 21 and 24 Squadrons operating from Malta. The SAAF supported the British Eighth Army and the American 5th Army, of which 6 Division was part. 25 and 30 Squadrons were part of the Balklands Air Force and operated in support of partisans in Yugoslavia. 60 Squadron, operating Mosquitoes, carried out strategic reconnaissance for the whole of the Mediterranean theater. While based in Italy 31 and 34 Squadrons, as part of 205 Group RAF, undertook 181 sorties during August and September 1944 dropping supplies to the Polish patriots who were fighting desperately for their lives on the ground. Although very little was accomplished by these operations, they nevertheless represent one of the most outstanding achievements in the history of the SAAF.

The SAAF was at its peak strength at the end of the North African Campaign. There were 26 squadrons in North Africa, the personnel strength numbering 8 976. This included 2 789 Non-European Auxiliary Service and 83 Womens Auxiliary Air Force personnel. The SAAF made up a third of the RAF Operational Command in the theater. Approximately another 9 000 SAAF personnel served in other allied Air Forces. Including personnel in the Union and elsewhere, the total SAAF strength was 45 000. At the start of the war 33 squadrons were envisaged. At the end of the war there were 35 squadrons. 

Source: The South African Air Force
More information: Military history of South Africa during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia South African Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia South African Air Force Museum: Home http://www.scramble.nl/za.htm


----------



## gekho (Mar 26, 2012)

The Boston entered service in North Africa with No.24 Squadron SAAF in November 1941, just before the first American A-20s arrived in the area. At first No.24 SAAF used its Bostons on unescorted reconnaissance missions in small groups, and suffered very heavy losses. By the end of December the squadron had to be withdrawn to recover. The squadron returned to the fight in 22 February 1942, this time operating with fighter escorts. They were joined on 15 March 1942 by No.12 Squadron SAAF. The two squadrons operated together during the desert battles of 1942, which culminated in the second battle of El Alamein. In the period before that battle they were used to attack German tank columns, air fields and lines of communication, while after the victory at El Alamein they carried out a large number of low level attacks. These were dangerous missions and the squadrons suffered heavy losses, but they were able to destroy a large number of the crucial soft skinned transport vehicles needed by the retreating Germans and Italians. 

The number of Boston squadrons doubled in March 1943 when Nos.18 and 144 converted to the aircraft. All four squadrons were involved in the final fighting in Tunisia, which ended with the German surrender in May 1943. They then took part in the early stages of the fighting in Italy, taking part in the invasion of Sicily and southern Italy. The two South African squadrons converted to the B-26 Marauder in December 1943-January 1944, and for most of 1944 only two squadrons operated the Boston. The number rose to four again in October 1944 when Nos.13 and 55 squadrons converted to the Boston from the Baltimore. The four squadrons (Nos.13, 18, 55 and 114) formed 232nd Wing, operating the Boston IV and V. The wing operated at night, often carrying out prolonged nuisance raids over German positions, attacking the same point at regular intervals through the night.

Later in 1944 No.13 (from October 1944), No.18, No.55 (from October 1944) and No.114 Squadrons formed 232nd Wing. The Boston IV and V replaced the Boston III and the wing carried out night bombing missions in Northern Italy. A Boston V is credited with carrying out the final night raid in Italy on 30 April 1945. After that the Bostons were used to drop surrender leaflets to isolated German troops. The four squadrons retained their Bostons until 1946.

Source: Douglas Boston in RAF Service
More information: No. 24 Squadron (SAAF) during the Second World War Collections search | Imperial War Museums[agentString][0]=%22South%20African%20Air%20Force%2C%2024%20Squadron%22&query= Operation Report No. 12 S.A.A.F. Squadron 29 Nov 41 « The Crusader Project


----------



## gekho (Mar 26, 2012)

The Supermarine Spitfire is a British single-seat fighter aircraft that was used by the Royal Air Force and many other Allied countries throughout the Second World War. The Spitfire continued to be used as a front line fighter and in secondary roles into the 1950s. It was produced in greater numbers than any other British aircraft and was the only British fighter in production throughout the war.

More info: 9 Squadron SAAF - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia The South African Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gekho (Mar 26, 2012)

The Mustang and the SAAF did not meet for the first time in Korea. Early models of this British initiated, American built fighter, served with 5 Squadron in North Africa and Italy during the Second World War.The SAAf used the Mustang from 24 September 1944 when P-51B/C Mustang Is replaced Kittyhawks in 5 Sqn during the Italian campaign. P-51K Mustang IVa's, plus a few P-51D Mustang IV's were introduced later and 5 Sqn used the type extensively until is was disbanded in October 1945. When the South African Government comitted a squadron to the United Nations forces in Korea, 2 Squadron was selected to join the fray with Spitfires. This decision was rescindered, and it was decided to operate an aircraft which was already in the theatre, and for which full logistic support was already established. 2 Squadron joined the 18th Fighter-bomber Wing, flying Mustangs and later on F-86 Sabres.

Source: SAAF MUSTANGS
More information: Jan J. Safarik: Air Aces Home Page


----------



## gekho (Mar 26, 2012)

The De Havilland Mosquito was developed in the course of 1938-39 by a design team headed by R E Bishop in accordance with an original concept for a high-speed two-seat unarmed bomber of wooden construction proposed by Capt Geoffrey de Havilland. Development proceeded during 1940 to Specification B.l/40, written round the DH proposal and covering a bomber/reconnaissance aircraft with provision for development of a fighter variant also, powered by 1,280 hp Merlin RM35M engines. Initial contract placed March 1, 1940, for 50 bomber/reconnaissance aircraft, including one prototype; amended July 1940 to include one fighter prototype and in January 1941 to include a reconnaissance prototype, with many subsequent amendments and additions to contracts which eventually covered production of 6,411 De Havilland Mosquitoes in Britain, 1,134 in Canada and 212 in Australia, production continuing until 1950. In the UK, production shared between de Havilland at Hatfield, Leavesden and (post-war) Chester, Airspeed at Christchurch, Percival at Luton and Standard Motors at Coventry; Canadian and Australian production was by the de Havilland companies at Toronto and Sydney respectively. 

More information: DH.98 Mosquito. de Haviiland Aircraft South Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gekho (Mar 27, 2012)

The Proctor was developed from the Percival Vega Gull in response to Air Ministry Specification 20/38 for a radio trainer and communications aircraft. The prototype aircraft first flew on 8 October 1939 and the type was put into production for the RAF and RN. The prototype was tested as an emergency bomber during 1940 but this idea was abandoned as the invasion threat receded. F. Hills Sons of Trafford Park near Manchester built 812 Proctors of several marks between 1941 and 1945, assembling most of the aircraft at Barton Aerodrome.


----------



## gekho (Mar 27, 2012)

When the Second World War broke out on 3 September 1939, the Commonwealth had no spare aircraft to sell and aircraft which were purchased or built in South Africa were obsolete, with only six Hurricane Mk1's, a Fairey Battle and a Blenheim Mk1 being current operational types. The South African Air Force (SAAF) consisted of 160 permanent force officers, 35 cadets and 1 400 other ranks. Technical knowledge was limited to fabric covered biplanes. The oldest SAAF unit, 1 Squadron had been a Fighter/Bomber Squadron in August 1939, but was renumbered II (Bomber) Squadron in December of that year. 1 Squadron was reformed in February 1940 by renumbering 6 Squadron at Cape Town, and on the outbreak of war with Italy in June 1940 this was the only fighter unit in the SAAF, equipped with four Hurricane Mk. Is and six Hawker Fury biplanes. In May 1940 most of the pilots had been transported to Egypt to train on Gladiators, which were to be supplied by the RAF. When 1 SAAF Squadron, moved north in May 1940 for active duty in East Africa, it took six of the Furies with it. The Furies was crated and put aboard the SS Takliwa on 26 May and arriving at Mombasa by sea on 1 June where they were swiftly assembled. 

1 SAAF Squadron flew their first operational sorties on the 19th, when they escorted three Ju86s from 12 SAAF Squadron. Their target was the Italian air base at Yavello. Spotting a group of parked Caproni Ca 133's the two escorting Hurricanes dived down to commence a strafing run. At this point a formation of Fiat CR32's appeared overhead and attacked one of the Ju86s, severely damaging it, wounding the gunner and observer in the process. One of the Hurricanes was also attacked and 2/Lt B.L. Griffiths was shot down and killed. The other Hurricane pilot Capt St E Truter became involved in a hectic dogfight with the remaining CR32's and finally he was able to put in a burst that caused one of them to crash land on the airfield.

Source: World War 2 - SAAF No. 1 Squadron, May 1940
More information: No. 1 Squadron (SAAF) during the Second World War 1 Squadron SAAF - Capt G.R. Connell DFC

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gekho (Mar 27, 2012)

The Douglas C-47 Skytrain or Dakota is a military transport aircraft that was developed from the Douglas DC-3 airliner. It was used extensively by the Allies during World War II and remained in front line operations through the 1950s with a few remaining in operation to this day. The first Douglas C-47 Dakota to serve with the SAAF was delivered to 44 Squadron in Cairo on 27 April 1944 and served with the squadron until 1992 when they were replaced by converted C-47TP versions. The first Douglas DC-4 Skymaster; which previously served with South African Aiways; was delivered to the squadron at AFB Swartkop on 14 January 1966. Over 40 of these transports served with the SAAF.


----------



## gekho (Mar 27, 2012)

During 1944/45 the South African Air Force (SAAF) had no fewer than five squadrons equipped with the B26 Marauders. These were numbers 12, 21, 24, 25 and 30 Squadrons. The 24th Squadron was selected as the first squadron to be converted to B26’s and flew their last raid with their beloved Bostons on the 8th November 1943 from Tortorella near Foggia Main, Italy. Later that month 120 squadron members proceeded to Telergma, Algeria for the conversion course. 12th December 1943, the 24th squadron South African Air Force received its first four Marauders. It was on this day that the advance party of 24 Sqdn arrived at Gambut, which was a base roughly half way between Tobruk and Bardia. 26th January 1944 the O.C. Lt Col. J.N. (Jack) Robbs, DFC landed at Gambut from Italy with fourteen B26’s. 31st January 1944 operations commenced when six Marauders bombed shipping at Stampalia west of the island of Kos. Disaster struck only three days after commencing operations when the O.C. Lt. Col Robbs and his crew were shot down over Suda Bay, Crete in FB478 "T". A photograph of this Marauder going down was deemed to be a freak photograph since it showed an apparently whole Marauder flying below the formation whereas closer inspection showed that the tail section was upside down and several hundred feet above the aircraft. Jack Robbs and his co-pilot Lt. R.K. "Dick" Townsend were the only two survivors while four other crew went down with the plane.

Lt. Col. Oscar Galgut took over temporary command of the squadron when grim losses lay ahead and handled it magnificently. On 6th March 1944 6 Marauders attacked shipping in Scala Bay and 4 were shot down in a running battle lasting ninety minutes. Another Marauder was shot up so badly as to be declared a write off and the sixth got home unscathed. This event became known as the "Marauder Massacre" 28th April 1944 the new O.C. Lt. Col. C.S. Margo DSO, DFC arrived at Gambut but was himself replaced by Lt. Col. R.A. Blackwell on 1st June 1944. 28th June 1944 the squadrons stay at Gambut came to an end when sixteen Marauders were flown from Gambut to Pescara, Italy. No.12 Squadron flew their last raid with their Bostons on 22nd December 1943 and by the 27th had started to move to Telergma for conversion to Marauders. By the 13th February 1944 the squadron had eighteen Marauders at Biferno and flew their first op on 2nd March. By the beginning of March 1944 3 Wing SAAF was under the command of Col.A.J. "Jack" Mossop and consisted of 12 squadron with Marauders, 21 Squadron with Baltimores and 24 Squadron at Gambut in North Africa with Marauders.

On 18th July 1944 No.21 Squadron flew their last raid with Baltimores, a type which they had been flying for two and a half years and during August converted to Marauders and were back on ops flying from Biferno.

No.25 Squadron were flying Venturas from St Albans in Port Elizabeth at the time the squadron was posted overseas. The sea party sailed from Durban on the 13th May 1944 for Port Tewfik en route to Pomigliano and the first five aircraft left A.F.B Swartkop on the 2nd June. By September the squadron was operating from Campomarino landing ground at Biferno. No’s 16 and 19 Squadrons flying Beaufighters and 25 Squadron with its Venturas were part of the Balkan Air Force which was formed on 7th June 1944, and included a number of other Allied units as well. The Squadron converted to Marauders in November 1944 while still flying Venturas and flew their first Marauder op on 20th November. It was decided in February 1944 to start a new SAAF Squadron, No.30, to join 3 Wing SAAF and this was to be done by taking over and manning No.223 Squadron R.A.F. From 13th March 1944 223 Squadron flew as an operationally integral part of 3 Wing SAAF based at Campomarino at the mouth of the Biferno river. In April SAAF personnel started infiltrating the Squadron in preparation for the ultimate take over of that squadron by the SAAF. The birth of 30 Squadron SAAF was officially recorded as 12th August 1944. It will be seen therefore that 3 Wing SAAF consisted of 12, 21, 24 and 30 Squadrons while No. 25 Squadron was part of the Balkan Air Force. On 23rd June 1944 3 Wing SAAF started to move 130 kilometers forward from Biferno to Pescara where they were joined by 24 Squadron on 29th June. In mid-October 3 Wing moved forward again from Pescara to Jesi and this was their last move before the end of the war. The Germans surrendered in Italy on 2nd May 1945 and the war in Europe ended on 8th May 1945.

Source: Martin B-26 Marauder in South African Service, By Roger Best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice pics. However, the pic shown in the Percival proctor post is not a Proctor - looks like a Miles Master III.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## stug3 (Jan 5, 2015)

_Mascot with an R.A.A.F. Squadron stationed in Libya takes a few personal liberties with the pilot of an American-Built Tomahawk somewhere in the Western Desert, February 15, 1942,_


----------



## stug3 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 5, 2015)

Top Vengeance is A27-83 from 24 sqn RAAF which forced landed near Kaipit, New Guinea after a strike on Madang airstrip. The second pic shows a RAAF target tug vengeance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2015)

Excellent!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2015)

Cracking shot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

